# Sheffield care girls Part 3



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Deb Bee ~ Have you had your eyes tested recently, it could be this or it could just be this miserable weather that we are having.  I have been getting headaches on and off for a few days now but they seem to go after a few hours.  Hope you feel better soon.

Linda xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...

Well headache not as bad yipppee but better not speak to soon... am putting it down to tension I think,,  been feelin abit out of sorts, or maybe its something going round not sure, but am sat here in my glasses and looking more like Olive every day....  ... Am doing my pee sticks at the mo, before I start the dreaded HRT.....Anyhows


Puss - How you feeling matey.. ... when have you got your scan booked for.. bet trying to get some work done is impossible... 


Rach - Whats it like not being at work... .. hope you've got your feet up.. hows your back doing...


Piper - Love the photo of jack n marysa... ... are you all ok. is dh away at mo or have you got him at home... 


elliebabe - well sounds like the nursery is ready... ... are you resting being waited on I hope... 


linda - Soon be March, and have to say your in good hands with Dr Shaker.. .. what kind of work do you do... 


Michelle - Hollys 1st vaccination oooohheerrr, hope she's feeling happier now.... 


Debs - Its your scan on tuesday isn't it, bet you can't wait let us know how you get on... 


Pasha - Nice to hear from you... .... sounds like you are all ok.....   , saw you article in paper... 


Well supposed to be ironing at mo...   so hi to Toni, Sam, Caza, becca and anyone else I've missed will catch you all soon.... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya girls

Hope your ok.  Not much to report except ended up at hospital last night, been suffering with headaches (sympathy for deb-bee) and not going away, sickness (what's new) and really light headed, blood pressure high, just wanted to check that I am ok, I am but on total bed rest this week, so got to chill out and watch tv.  Aaarh never mind, so Rachg, will rang you next week about lunch.

Puss - when is your scan, no wonder I have high blood pressure, waiting on you,  can't wait to hear how many?  Are you suffering anymore with nausea or sickness, hope not matey, don't wish that on you and Rich.

Deb-bee - glad you are started and have kept everything crossed for you and Rob.

Debbie and Warren - good luck for your scan on Tuesday, let us all know.

Piper - glad to hear your well and the J & M are keeping your busy.

Rachg - hope your still taking it easy and hopefully see you next week.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Deb Bee - hope the headaches have eased and the dreaded "Olive" glasses have been consigned to the bottom drawer again - though I'm sure they're actually very fetching    It may be worth getting your eyes tested to make sure they haven't changed - mine actually got better last time I went - they said it was my age!  Nice surprise to know some things can get better with advancing years instead of drooping, sagging or generally dropping off isn't it....    I suspect the stress of tx and squinting at bloomin pee sticks are probably to blame though - let's hope you're getting a nice clear blue line by now!  

Elliebabe - Aw hun,  sorry to hear you're off your feet again - you're not having a great time of it are you..  Chill out and be good - we're willing you on!  

Deb - Just want to send my very best wishes for your scan tomorrow - I hope you see a wonderful strong little heartbeat from that little wonder-bean in there   

Rach - how are you - hope having more time to take it easy has made the aches and pains ease.  Are you all organised nursery wise now like Elliebabe or are you still planning your masterpiece - bet it's going to be fabaroony  

Piper - Crikey,  J & M are 6 months old - it really doesn't seem like 5 minutes ago when they arrived and we came to have a cuddle.  Are they sitting up or rolling over yet - or is it too early for such party-tricks?  

Pasha - that's a great photo - they look very festive in their little red suits  

Linda - good to hear your appt with Dr Shaker went well 

Big   to the rest of the ladies!!


I seem to be doing OK so far - 6 weeks today I think.  Not been feeling too bad,  a bit of nauseous some days but constant nibbling and drinking seems to fend that off,  boobs a bit achy but don't seem to have got bigger (thank heavens!) yet..  Still can't really think in terms of "having a baby" yet - it's like by not thinking ahead I'm trying to insulate myself against the feelings should anything going wrong - "must try to think positive" I can hear you all shouting - I'm trying,  we're so lucky to have got this far so why shouldn't we be on the positive side of those statistics!!  

Having a bit of a polite battle with my GP's surgery about prescribing the heparin and steriods still - but Dr Shaker's written to them now so maybe the next GP I speak to might just get on with it.  It's a bit of a pain that you never see the same one twice in a row really..

Seeing midwife on Wed for an initial meeting - but the big next milestone for us to go for a scan at Care a week on Thursday (25th) to see if we have a heartbeat.  It'll be 7wks 3 days by then so I think that should be late enough.  Thought we should go before we go on holiday on the Saturday or we'd just worry about it.

Got a letter this morning from the hospital offering us an appt to talk through ante-natal screening options - says they offer this to all over 40's,  so think we'll do that.

Right - better get some work done!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quickie ....

Deb Bee - Glad to hear you've started yout tx. Fingers firmly crossed hun  I love the idea of the 'Olive' look   I went dressed up as Olive one New years Eve about 15 years ago. I probably looked more like Eric Morcambe though  

Puss - I'm still getting goose bumps when i see you post about being pregnant   It's sooooooooooo nice. Can't wait to see you posting when you've had your scan   OOOHHH I just wanna hug you  

Elliebabe - You make sure you RELAX this week!! Plenty of DVD's  

Jacuzziman -   Positive vibes for your scan tomorrow. 

Rach - How're rhubarb and custard doing?? Are they doing all kinds of somersaults?   Not too long till you get to meet them  

piper - Are you ok hun? How's the family?   Really hope you're all keeping well.

Love to everyone else   xxxx

as for me .... I'm okie dokie. Holly isn't too good at the moment though. Poor little mite has ot the dreaded lurg   She's all snuffly and has a cough too. Did the 'neurotic mum' thing earlier and demanded that the Doctor sees her   He just prescribed some Calpol which I thought he would. I hate seeing her so poorly, she can barely breathe through her little nose   I guess the worry will never end from now on


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MrsCarter ~ sorry I don't know your first name    But I hope Holly feels better soon. 

Deb Bee ~ Hope your headaches have taken a running jump  

Puss ~ Good luck with your scan. Your story still puts a smile on my face  

Jacuzziman ~ Good luck for your scan.  

Elliebabe ~ Hope you are well.  

Rach ~ Hope your taking things easy.  

Piper ~ How are you doing?  

Nicki ~ Thinking of you honey.  

Sam ~ Don't work too hard with the new promotion  

Toni ~ How did you get on with the blood tests?  Any more news?  

Hi to everyone else that I have missed, I do apologise, will try harder next time


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I've just had a good telling off from Piper for not posting for so long! I was actually reading the thread and about to post so here goes lets see if if i can catch up with you all!

Puss - Still over the moon at your news hun, I was telling my reflexologist last night and she was also well chuffed for you! OMG your seeing your midwife tommorw how exciting is that  Sore boobs and sicky feeling sounds promising! can't wait for your scan next week its all very exciting!

Dee Bee - Sorry to hear your heads been so bad hun, hope you have now fully recovered and have put the Olive specs back in the drawer! I didn't even now your wore specs you've kept that quiet! how are the pee sticks going have you started the dreaded HRT yet?

Piper - Dear Miss I promise faithfully to pack my hospital back tomorrow 

Pasha - Great to hear from you hun, the new photo of the girls is lovely, would love to read the article about you is there any way we can access it?

Debs - A little worried that we haven't heard from you after yesterdays scan, hope all was well

Toni - Have you found out any more about your liver enzyme thingy!!!!! not even had the results of my 28 week bloods as someone cocked up the paperrwork so i had to have them re-done last week

Ellibabe - Glad to hear the nursery is finished, sounds like a good thing now you are on bed rest  oh hun your even worse that me i thought i was in a pickle hardly been able yo leave the house on my own as driving is really painful but at least I can get out of bed! how on earth are you managing with DH working away!

Michhell - sorry to hear Holly is poorly give her big cuddle from me!

Linda - welcome to the mad thread great to hear that your appt went well and that you are ready to get started in March

Jo - great news that you've got started

Sam - Reading your profile its looks like you've had one hell of a journey hun , best of luck for this next cycle

Well as for us, Rhubabrb and Custard are growing really well and I mean REALLY well  they are still a week ahead of there dates and I'm starting to feel really huge! My back and pelvis are still giving me a load of Jip so not able to do very much, so becoming very well acquainted with daytime TV  the brain cells are dying off already  bought myself a Sudoko book at the weekend to try and keep my brain active and I've not even managed the simplest puzzle!
Nursery is 95% done, just washing all of their bits and bobs, bit by bit its amazing how much you accumulate without even thinking about it! Must pack my hospital bag tomorrow before Piper drives over from Cheshire to give me a slap!
Only 9 more weeks to go if I make it that far and if I continue to grow at this rate I will not be able to move off the settee!

Lots of love to you all, and promise to post more regularly if I can get my brain into gear!

Lots of love Rach


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls deb bee hope your head is a bit better puss 6 weeks can't wait to here about your scan hi piper and pasha i bet your knacked like me feeding and changing how many hot cuppas have u had   rach when r we going to see a belly pic and a big hi to any one i have missed love caza


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello everybody

Debs and Warren here.

9 week scan today, BAD NEWS, pregnancy sac but not baby.

We are both very upset by the news....and will probably be away from here for awhile.  Think this was our last attempt.

Best of luck to the  rest of you all.

Debs & Warren


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Deb & Warren

I'm so very sorry to hear your news,  my heart goes out to both of you.

Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so so sorry deb and warren all my love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs and Warren,
So very sorry to hear your news,
love Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Debs and Warren

So sorry to hear your news, our thoughts are with you at this sad time.  We are all here if you need someone.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Debs & Warren,

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Look after each other and remember that we're all here for you should you need to talk.


With Love

Michelle xxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Debs and Warren I am so so sorry, take care of eachother and take time to come to terms with this we will all be here when you need us!

Sorry for not being around much and thank you so much Rach for your text today it meant alot.  Things have just been a bit hectic.  Neil is currently off Sking in Andorra and I have had visitors since Saturday, two friends and there 21 month old little boy.  It has ben lovely to see them but I am knackered.

Had more bloods done on Monday and tomorrow I have a scan and an appointment with my consultant so untill then I dont really know anymore.  I spoke to a midwife the other night who gave me some info in Colyosasis (sp?) which is a liver condition bought on my pregnancy and even more common with multiples.  If it does prove to be this then what will probably happen is I will receive some drugs to calm my liver enzymes and something to strenghen the babies lungs.  With this condition (and we still dont know it is this) it can affect the blood flow to the babies and affect growth, due to this they will keep a very close eye on me and the bubs and bring them out as soon as they see fit!  So really we dont know whats happening till tomorrow afternoon but I will be sure to keep you all updated.

Toni


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Debs & Warren

So sorry to hear your sad news.  Sending you both   

Take care of each other.

Linda xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Debs & Warren

So sorry to hear your news, were here if you need us, look after each other..



Luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Debs and Warren - So very sorry to hear your news, ours thoughts are with you

Toni - Really hope it goes well for you today, it may be worth you PMing Pasha she had something wrong with her liver when pregnant with the girls


lots of love
Rach


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening All

Have been going through the information that we were give at our appointment and I wanted to know if any of you used the lady to do the accupuncture at the clinic.

Would appreciate any comments / feedback.

Linda xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

I did! On my 2nd successful cycle and I believe that Dr Zhao really helped me, however I did do just about everything I could think of  I did reflexology up until i started stimms, reiki'd throughout, whey protein powder, acupuncture inc b4 and after et, crystals and lots of positive thinking! I had the same amount of eggs as on the first cycle but the quality was much much better  I was lucky enough to be able to freeze 2 embryos and the 2 which were put back are now rolling around the floor in front of me, babbling away and are now known as Jack and Marysa   So yes, I am a fan of Dr Zhao!
Good luck hun!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Linda

Me too - I went to see Dr Zhao once a week for about a year,  all through my IVF treatments.  She's a lovely lady and I'd definately recommend her to you.  I'm pretty convinced her accupuncture regulated my cycles and helped my body cope with all the changes and stresses that treatment brings.  

My recent shock BFP makes me say that reflexology's one I'd recommend for consideration too - though I'm blowed if I know how rubbing my feet had such a dramatic impact  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Piper ~ We both did accupuncture last time but stopped before we started tx, wasn't convinced that the lady we were seeing was practiced in the field of fertility and she kept telling me about how disertation (spelling?) that she was completing, so that made me think that she hadn't been qualified for a long period of time  .  

What was the reflexology like?  Not sure on this whey protein as heard its got stuff in it thats not good for you, so confused on that one.

I guess I am trying to give myself the best possible chance      

Jack and Marysa look gorgeous, you must be so proud.

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry Puss ~ we must have been typing at the same time   

Correct me if I'm wrong but your   wasn't through IVF was it?  

Will definately look into reflexology as you have both recommended it.  You wouldn't be able to recommend one would you?

When's your next scan?  I am so pleased for you, even now it still brings a smile to my face  

xxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Linda - me again

Dr Zhao is a fully qualified doctor of traditional chinese medicine, who specialises in fertility.  She practiced for a number of years in a hospital in China before coming to the UK and running her own practice here - so don't be worried about her abilities,  she's the absolute best as far as we're concerned  

My BFP wasn't through IVF but I'm pretty convinced that Dr Zhao impacted my cycles and helped my body recover quickly from each treatment I had.

The lady I go to for reflexology is Sue Calvert - look up "The Babymaker" on google and you'll find her there  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Puss ~ will give her a look.

Have a nice day hun.

xxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi All - An update for you!

Babies are fine!  Infact they are better than fine, they are brill, they now weigh about 3.5lb each and are both doing really well.  Little Man is head down but not engaged but if it stays like that he is coming first.

As for me we are now trying to establish where these enzymes are the result of the liver condition I mentioned yesterday or pre eclampsia. So its yet more tests I am afraid.  Bloods today and next Monday, midwife appointment to check blood pressure and stuff next week and then back to consultant a fortnight today for another scan and review.  So although we still dont know what the problem is they are keeping a very close eye on us and all seems ok at the moment.  Ultimate aim is to get us to atleast 34 weeks which is around Valentines day but we will just play it by ear!

Thanks for all you well wishes once again and sorry for keeping you waiting.


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Toni

Aw, it's great to hear they're both doing so well - it must have been such a relief to hear that today.

Sounds like they're really keeping a close eye on you all now,  let's hope the tests tell them what they need to know to make the rest of your pregnancy nice and uneventful.  

Hey, two lovely Valentine babes sounds delightful though - and just think of all those extra chocolates and roses you'd get hun  

Take care  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Puss, am still grinning from ear to ear about your news!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Toni,
So glad the scan went well, those 2 bubs sound like their doing really well 
Hope you are resting up and making dh wait on you hand and foot - I expect to see lots of posts just to confirm you are doing nothing!!
Unlike Rach who says she is too tired to post 
Tired? just wait til those bubs arrive!! 
Puss, very excited for your scan hun, make sure you let us know hoe it went as soon as you get home!! Or maybe you c an text us from the scan room? 
Debs, Hope you're back on your feet again now, are you on the brown and white tabs yet? hmm greasy hair and pimples to come!    heading your way.
Elliebabe, how are you? permanently glued to that sofa i hope!
Hope you've all survived the gales, we were in the car yesterday pm and wasn't sure if we were ever going to get home - there were trees down everywhere. Finally got us all home in one piece to find the felt has been ripped off the shed, 3 fence panels missing and worst of all slates have come off the roof and smashed through the roof of dh car!!  He was meant to be flying off tomorrow am, but he has managed to postpone by a day or so, so that i can try and get everything sorted. Oh well at least we're all ok!
Anyway, things to do, insurance companies to ring!
Piper x


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just thought I would have a moan to you all.  I started stimming on Wednesay night.
I am on 3 amps of menapaur a day, was down regging with suprefact for 14 days. I have a scan on monday to check my follies. I am already having ovulation pains and I have only been taking menapaur for 2 days. is this normal?

Things are a bit up in the air at the minute. I insisted on dh having another s.a. done as I have read on an American website that after a vas reversal there can be a massive decline in sperm even after a year. The clinic wern't keen to do one and on Tuesday I literally had to beg them, just to put my mind at rest and reduce stress etc. etc. 

Anyway he went yesterday and although the numbers were good they were all dead. They are now talking about sperm retrevel, this is something that dh has said from the beinning he is not prepared to do. Back in Aug his count was only 4 million but the clinic said that this was good enough for icsi. We should have been told to freeze the sample back then!!!!

So here we are, maybe a week away from egg collection and we don't have any sperm!!!!

We had a massive row last night and he slept in the spare bed!!!


Sorry to moan ladies but dh is really not happy with the clinic at the minute.  They were that busy yesterday that he had to produce his sample in the toilet.  He doesn't want to go for s.r becuase when we originally went in Aug we told them that we would only have ivf if sperm were there!!!  Now we have come this far and he is prepared to bail out!!  

I really don't know what to do 


Take care and good luck

Jo xxxxx
__________________

ME 40 DH 44 DH VAS REVERSAL 0CT 2005. NOT SUCCESSFUL. PLAN 1 ICSI CYCLE JAN 2007. LAST CHANCE


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Jo

What a terrible position to be in - I really feel for you.

Having paid hard earned cash up front for the tx cycle and drugs and gone through the stresses of getting this far it seems such a shame for you not to be able to go ahead,  but I can understand it must have come as a nasty shock to your DH that surgical retrieval would be required after all. 

I'm not what numbers would trigger the clinic to suggest freezing a sperm sample so it's difficult to comment on that - but I'm really sorry that you've been left in this horrible situation.

I suppose I would advise doing nothing about cancelling immediately to give your DH chance to have a bit more of a think about it after the initial shock and anger at the news has abated;  maybe after a couple of days mulling it over he may be prepared to give it a go.  

I really hope you can reach a decision that you're both comfortable with    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Puss

What a difference a day makes.  Yesterday it was all about me and trying to grow my follies.  Today we are back with dh sperm again!!

He is adament that we don't go for sperm retreaval so we just have to pray that when they do the merc test next week we get some moving sperm.  In the meantime I am trying to stay calm.  Hinsite is a wonderful thing and if we had known sooner that this could happen we would have frozen some sperm in August when the motility was good.

Bye for now, take care & good luck

JO xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Toni - great news to hear that your little guys are doing well, was shocked to hear that they are 3.5lb already as that must mean that mine are about the same  no wonder I'm waddleing! hope everything goes well with the tests, let us know how you get on!

Piper - have managed to get myself together to post  sorry to hear about all your trauma yesterday hope you manage to get it all sorted out! (no I've not packed my bag yet )

Puss - less that a week to go to your scan hun!, if you could drop me a text while you're laid there on the couch with the probe up your nether regions I'll post to let everyone know! 

Jo - hope my storey helps to put your mind at rest! DH has aways had a low sperm count due to his bits being crushed in a motorbike accident so we needed icsi, on our last cycle he went off to produce his sample and came back a little despondent at the amount seemed less that normal but we were'nt too worried as they only needed a few, so anyway I went in for EC and got 7 eggs, while I was recovering embryologist came in to say that my eggs were looking good but that DHs sample had NO live sperm in it ARRGHHH I'm still a bit drugged up but obviously both in shock  we we're lucky that we did have some in the freezer for such an eventuality but DH asked if he could try again!!!!!!!! they were very sceptical but let him have a go and he produced under extreme pressure a really good quality sample!!!! so it doesn't always follow that if one is bad the next one will be!and it certainly didn't in our case as that was the sample that produced the twins  hope this helps

not much happening with us spending  a lot of time on the sofa  which I think is going to get very boring soon but will be well worth it in the long run!

Can I just ask twin mummiess about movement, yesterday Roob was very active but hardly a peep out of Cus! today its the other way round! is this normal or should I get them checked out!?

Love Rach


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Racheal

It's great to here a success story.

A quick update,  dh has decided to do sperm retrieval at a push after all.  Hopefully it won't come to that but at least i can relax a bit now.  Don't want to got through another day like yesterday again.

I have my 1st scan on Monday.  Been stimming since Wednesday night.  Does anyone know what I should expect to see.  Also I am doing 3 amps of menapaur,  compared to alot this is quite low.  will they up this if they need to?

Good luck girls and I hope you are all ok today!

Jo xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Jo,
Really pleased that today is a better day for you..... and after hearing Rach's story at least you have some options.
At your first scan they will be looking to see how many follicles they can see and what size they are, together with the bloods that they take that will give them a picture of whats going on. Sheffield care do try not to overstimulate you to avoid you getting ohss and other problems, but 3amps is a good amount and you should get a good amount of eggs. I am a poor responder and got 5 eggs with 3 amps.
Good luck for your scan and let us know how you do!
Puss,
In case i don't post before good luck on Thursday for your scan, very excited for you!!  
love to all
Piper x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ...... flying visit ...... not had dinner yet ..... Naomi & Ruby are teething   ..... so very unsettled at mo.

This is really just a quick message for TONI ...

TONI ...... I was diagnosed with OBSTETRIC CHOLESTASIS at about 30 weeks of my pregnancy. I also saw a Renal specialist to rule out any other factors .... but you're right OC is usually brought on by 1st pregnancy and a Multiple pregnancy.  I developed  severely itchy hands (not so much the feet).  I mentioned this to my Consultant who immediately made me stay for more blood tests.  Within hours I was diagnosed with the condition.  I also had PRE- ECLAMPSIA and PROTEIN URIA.  I was doing 24 hr urine tests for weeks!!!.

Hope I'm not scaring you ..... but don't be worried.  Feel reassured that the Doctors will monitor you extremely closely.  Considering what I had .....and the serious implications of the condition..... I felt fine..... right up to having them.  Ruby and Naomi were absolutely fine when they were born at 34 weeks and 4 days.  I can't thank the Consultants enough for the care and attention I received.  
  
If you want to know more ..... please feel free to contact me.  I'd be only too happy to give you some reassurance about it all ..... as someone who has been through it.  I would have e-mailed you personally but cannot see a link to do that.

Hope you are feeling o.k in yourself.

(Please note ..... so I don't get my hands slapped by the moderators .... the above is not intended to provide any medical advice or suggestions.  The above is just my personal circumstance and what happened to me.)

Anyway ..... take care sweetie ..... don't get worried.  Get your feet up as much as possible  

Hi to everyone

Lots of love 

Pasha xxxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Ahhh ..... sorry TONI ... have just seen that I could have  sent you personal e-mail    ...... sleep deprivation ..... need I say more    

Pasha xxxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Pasha - Have PM'd you hunny!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All.... 

Well have just finished dipsticking, so off we go again, what a weekend think I've crippled myself decided to do abit of keep fit got a dvd out of library and had a bash yesterday...   could only do 1/2 of the routine it nearly killed me.... , but OMG when I got up today can hardly move my legs, bending down is near impossible think I've awoken muscles that should never be awake..... ... so anyone thinking about it have a piece of cake instead at least its not painfull..... 


Piper - Hope you managed to get your Dh car sorted, has he managed to get off yet or are you holding him to ransom... ,, hows Jack n marysa love the photo of them both beautiful... 


Puss - Whens your holiday,   have a brain like a sieve at moment .. .. no change there then.... ,, how you feelin, got any bigger trousers yet hun.... 


Rach - Hope you've packed your hospital bag.... ,, or piper will be after you... .. hows Rubarb and Custard today sounds like there both on the move... 


Caza - Hope your doing ok, and have those feet up, sounds like you've got nursery and everything ready... 


Jo - Glad everthing seems to have settled down with Dh now, Treatment is stressfull enough without added problems, glad dh is going for the Sperm retrieval at a push... .. let us know how your scan goes tomorrow... 


Toni - Bloods tomorrow isn't it...  sounds like there looking after you, let us know how you get on, have you got a midwife appt this week as well.. 


Linda - Hows things going, when do you start your treatment.. 


Well better go and have a bath see if it eases my aches and pains....  ,, Hi to anyone I've missed Michelle, Caza, Pasha, etc....

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Well we have just got back from a lovely weekend in London, did all the usual touristy things and spent time together, which was nice.  Flight was a bit hairy leaving Leeds on Friday with the winds but hey ho we survived      Only another 4 weeks then off on holiday again  

Deb Bee ~ we start our tx in March, have got to phone through with AF and then go from Day 21 so will really be at the end of the month.  

Sorry its just a quickie will be back later in the week, hope your all OK.

Linda xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well Girls I ended up at the hospital this morning as Custard is being a naughty critter and not moving very much at all which has me well stressed as he is usually a gymnast :Midwife thought that he is now in an awkward position which is why i can't feel much movement! They did traces on them them both and they are both spot on! been advised to go back for scan in next couple of days if I continue to feel little movement from Custard so that they can check where he is and that he's growing properly! Rhubarb did of course show off while we were there and did a little jig for them 

Do you think there is any truth in the old wife's tales about heartbeats then? Custard averaged at 130 and Rhubabrb at 150! and midwife kept staying that they sounded very different maybe DH will get his own way and there is one of each in there!!!!!!

Piper - I HAVE PACKED MY HOSPITAL BAG  so you don't need to come and slap me!, hope you got all of the insurance stuff sorted!

DeeBee -  would have liked to have seen the exercise session!!!!! stick to the cake love!

Jo - Hope your scan went well this morning?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all OK

Love Rach


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

Rache I am glad the babies are ok.  I don't know about old wife tales but my daughter kicked alot but my son wriddled around more. My sons heartbeat was also slower. They wern't twins but there was only 11 months between them so I could remember both really well.  

Linda glad you  had a lovely weekend,  I love London!!

Debee hope your muscles arn't aching too much!

Piper n Puss,  thanks for your support over the weekend.  They didn't do a scan today, just a blood test.  I have to take 4 amps of menapor now.  I have a scan on Friday and dh has his merc test Thursday.  I am quite excited about my scan!!!

All the best

JO xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Rach, Glad R & C were fine.... you know me and scans - i never tire of them, so i'd be down there again in a few days for a little look 
You've done a fab job growing those wonderful babies and you're on the home stretch now!
Jo, glad all is going well, fingers crossed you see some lovely juicy follicles on Friday.
Linda, glad you're treating yourselves before next tx, you'll be able to start feeling refreshed and ready to go!
Debbee,     hope you've recovered now!!
Puss, 2 days to go!!! not that i'm counting!
Toni, glad all is doing well and that you are being monitored closely, not long now!
Elliebabe, how are you sweetie? Hope you're feeling better - are you still on the couch?
Well some sad news for me, my Grandad died yesterday. He had been poorly for a long while so i'm glad that he's at peace now and am grateful that J&M got to meet him. Very sad and finding it hard with dh away (he offered to come home) but have given the bubs extra big hugs!
Love to you all
Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just thought I would catch up with you all.

Piper - so sorry to hear about your grandfather, hope your ok, if you need some company, just let us know and I will pick up rach and we will come over.  Hope J & M are keeping you company while DH is away.  My Jon is home this week, makes a change.

Rachg - hope your ok matey and so are rhubard and custard.  They say with twins that one is the dominant one, maybe that is rhubarb.  Try not to worry and go and have another scan to put your mind at rest.  Hope you are resting.  Defo pop over next week, will txt you.

Jo39 - well you are on your way, try not to worry too much.  DH will see sense in the end.  Remember the scans and bloodtests well.  Care will look after you.  Good luck.

Puss - well not long until we all find out if you are the triplet queen lol lol.  Hope you and DH are ok and you are looking after yourself.  When do you go on holiday.  Don't forget to post and text someone on Thursday ASAP!!!!!!!

Deb-bee - hope your ok matey,  I used to love on the buses and especially Olive.  What's this about keep fit, take it easy.  When you back at CARE!.

Lodgey - hope your ok and enjoyed your weekend in London.  I love it down there.

xxTonixx - glad to hear your twins are doing ok.  You take care.

Jacuzziman - hope you and warren are ok and we are here if you need us.

Anybody I have missed, hope your ok.

As for me and baby bean.  Well at midwife today, about 30 1/2 weeks and measuring 33weeks, so she is very pleased with me.  Still having odd day of sickness, have got some pelvis thing, where I have to wear a belt, back there next week but really struggling with sleeping with the pain.  Still hardly put any weight on but little-un doesn't seem to be bothered, it's growing.  Not much else to report as I don't get out much, supposed to be resting.

All take care.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Piper ~ Sorry to hear your news, its never easy when a loved one passes away.  

Rachel ~ Sounds like Rhubard and Custard are coming along nicely. 

Jo39 ~ I am sure that DH will do what has to be done, they just like to protest a little, to feel important  

Puss ~ Not long till your  . 

Nicki ~ Come back we miss you  

Deb Bee ~ Hope your headache has shifted.  When are you due to start tx?

Toni ~ Your two sound like they are growing well.    Hope you enjoyed your lunch date today.

Debs ~ Hope your OK.  

Elliebabe ~ Hope your taking things easy. 

Pasha ~ Your two look gorgeous.  Hope you are well. 

Sam ~ How's the new job going? 

Well we are trying to get DH's     moved from LGI to CARE ready to start tx in March.  

Sorry to anyone I have missed.

xxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there girls

Piper - very sorry to hear your sad news hun, sending you a big cyber hug from DH and me   I'm sure your Grandad will be at peace now and will be watching over you from up there.

Rach - glad to hear they're doing ok after your scare at the weekend - so basically Custard's been a bit to energetic and has got a bit stuck bless him (or her!)  Can imagine how worried you must have been after all the usual moves slowed down - it's good to hear they reacted to your concerns immediately and are keeping a close eye on you now  

Elliebabe - Crikey please not triplets - i'd be an absolute nervous wreck   just one little bean doing it's thang will be just fine      Little-un sounds like he's doing very nicely there - pity the pregnancy's been taking so much out of you though - feet up and have a good week with DH there to pamper you a bit!

Deb Bee - Exercise,  what can I say - it's just not for us is it?    Some of us are just built for comfort not for speed and exercise DVD's don't fall into the comfort category..    Hope you're not still hobbling around  - take the bloomin thing back to the library,  swap it for a good bodice ripper and a bar of chocolate on the way home - you'll feel much better  

Toni - Hope the blood tests went ok yesterday  

Jo - Good luck for the scan on Friday - hope there are lots of big juicy follies for you  

Debs - thinking of you both - take care  

Well girls,  as you can imagine,  I'm getting very nervous about this here scan on Thursday - and I'll definately be on here as soon as I get back to update you one way or t'other.  Trying to keep busy at work to take my mind off it and there's packing & last minute washing to keep me occupied at home.  Got most stuff laid out on the spare bed now ready to pack, seems a bit early for sticking it in cases though as we're not going till early Saturday!  Symptoms definately still there but no worse yet really - (.)(.)'s sore (I keep prodding them to make sure!) and start to feel sicky if I dont eat - so I do....  what an excuse!

Fingers crossed   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All..... 

Well am giving up the exercise thing,   its just not for me will have to be voluptuous....  , me and Dh went for a walk and guess what, tried climbing over a fence and yep fell off so now have a massive bruise on my backside... , dh says I'm accident prone, me I just think someone is telling me to sit and eat chocolate.... its certainly safer.... 
Well at mo am waiting to start the dreaded HRT tablets, waiting for my schedule to come through post from Care, think it will be sat I start??


Piper - Sorry to hear about your Grandfather, sending you a big  ,  am sure hes keeping an eye on you all... Hows Jack n Marysa doing... , is Dh away for long.. , 


Elliebabe - Glad the sickness is feeling better hun,, ,, mind you getting no sleep isn't fun, do you have to wear the belt in bed... can just imagine with you with dh and tha belt mind boggles....  


Rach - Obviously Custard can't sit still, just like his/her Mum.... , only joking but  hope you've got your feet up and taking it easy.... , glad there keeping an eye on you.. 


Puss - Matey, scan Thursday you make sure you post as soon as you get back, it will be fab....  is dh going with you... Packing for hols as well, make sure you pack lots of warm things cos you'll be doing plenty of sitting down and you'll get cold... .. lots of hot choccy in order I think... 


Linda - Hope the little swimmers get to Care ready for your Treatment in March,, bet you can't wait to get started.... 


Debs - Hope your doing ok ... 


Jo - Scan on Friday, lots of lovely fat follies for you, lets us know how you get on... 

Well supposed to be at work so better do some, will catch you all later Hi to everyone else, Michelle, Caza, becca, nicki, Pasha..... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Puss - Love and luck for tomorrows scan!  Cant wait to hear how much you cry when you see your little bean, its something you will never forget I promise!


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck puss for tomorrow. toni r u having a boy and a girl just saw your ticker . piper sorry to here about your grandad . elliebabe glad the sickness as eased a bit i was like u all worth it in the end Hun . deb bee i did the pump it up work out did not realise how unfit i was not long before u start jabbing . hi pasha nice to here from u and the girls . and a big hi to every one else as for me busy busy busy maddison jacob and elladee all doing fine love caza


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. Holly seems to take up every spare minute that I have!!  

Puss- Good luck for today hun. Can't wait to hear about yor scan. I'll be checking the board like a loon today    

Deb Bee- EXERCISE DVD'S!!!!!!!!!! I bought one the other week. It's Angela Griffin's Dancemix workout. I have to say it's very good and I didn't get out of breath once ...... I did only watch it though whilst having a cuppa and dunking digestives   I had to see what I was expected to do before I actually did it! Stick to the chocs hun .. they're much safer 

piper- My condolences for your sad loss hun  

Rach -Glad to hear that R+C are growing well. Do you keep unpacking and repacking your hospital bag? I did it every other day  

Elliebabe - I had to wear a belt too. My SPD was awful so I really feel for you. On a more positive note though, it does ease up pretty much straight away after the birth. I was fine after about 2 weeks. Hope it's the same for you  

Linda - March isn't too far away  It's sooooooooo exciting 

Jaccuziman - I hope you're keeping well hun  

Jo - Positive vibes for your scan tomorrow   Hope those follies are nice and big 

Love to sam,Pasha,Toni & Caza ... If I missed anyone I'm sorry  

As Me .... I'm doing ok. VERY tired lately. I just don't seem to get things done. It's very hard to believe I went through a 'superwoman' stage for the first few weeks after Holly was born  
For some reason things seem to be getting more difficult instead of easy. Is this normal? I thought it was supposed to be the other way around   Holly's doing really well. At baby clinic on Monday she weighed in at a whopping 12lbs   I've given up breastfeeding which I'm very dissappointed about but I simply couldn't carry on  
Oh well, these things are sent to try us  

Lots of love 

Michelle xxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep Caza one of each falavour on the way.  Getting so excited now just want to meet them!

Come on Puss!


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

one of each is brill because u get to but boys and girls clothes car and dolls have u got any names toni love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Yayyyy!!!!!  

We've just seen a little bean with a lovely strong heartbeat  

We're absolutely delighted - what a huge relief it is to know something's actually happening in there and Junior's OK

May be able to concentrate on sorting out packing now!

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls - it's been great knowing you're there with us  

I'm munching on a celebratory piece of chocolate now  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

thats is brill new i have be waiting all day for u to tell us were there loads of tears of joy brill new on your little baby love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Huge Congratulations Puss and dh!!!    
I'm so happy for you, get your feet up and I want to hear about how many gallons of hot choccie you managed to guzzle - no weird and wonderful skiing tricks!!! 
Happy holidays sweetie
love Piperxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh Puss that's awesome! I read your post out to Holly and she gave a great beaming smile  
As piper said - no slope trickery 
Did you get a piccie? You'll be staring at it for the rest of your pregnancy you know 

Lots and lots of love to you and DH xxxxxxx
*WELL DONE*


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Puss and Rich

A big congratulations on your scan, here's to the next 7 1/2 months.  Take care on holiday.


xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Puss - That is wonderful I am sat here with a huge grin on now!  

Caza - We think Molly Frances for her and Finley George for him.  Even my 2 year old neice already knows their names!


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

there lovely names toni puss enjoy your jollies love caza


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello  

couldnt resist the opportunity to congratulate mr and mrs puss   

whoo hoo..what a fantastic feeling bet your on cloud 99!!!!!

sincereley am so happy for you two , and the feather duster king sends his very best wishes to you too!!

take it easy on your hols and enjoy 

ta ta
clure and nige xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ruby74...sorry just had to crash your thread & say I'm loving your avatar !!   Do you think your DH could have a word with my DP (although I'm not sure how my DPs legs would look under an apron...as long as its not like under a kilt !!!  

Good luck ladies  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well!!!

Well just got back from my scan and don't know what to think really.  I had 2 big follicles (14mm)  about 3 medium(7mm) and lots of little ones!!  Is this good, bad or really bad

I have to ring up for my blood results this afternoon (she didn't say why) and back again on Monday for another scan!!

She did indicate that it would have been better to have had a few more big ones and hopes they will catch up over the weekend!  

I said to my dh when I got back that it's my weekend to be pampered now as all this talk of his sperm has taken my eye off the ball and I havn't been looking after myself quite as much.

Ps should I drink more or less milk?

Take care ladies and speak to you soon

JO xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi jo had two big follies and lots of small ones they left me  a couple more days then i had 11 follies maby thats what they r doing with u good luck hun love caza


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Caza,

I go for another scan Monday.  Would stand in horse manure all weekend if I thought it would make them grow!!

Take care

Jo xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Puss ~ Fantastic news, you must be on  

Jo ~ I know its hard not to worry but when we had our last cycle in Leeds, I only had 7 follicles and things didn't seem to great but its amazing what a few days can do.  for you.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for no personals but am suffering with a viral infection that is affecting my ear canals and so permanently dizzy    Best way to describe it is that I have had loads to drink and the rooms spinning, but I promise you I haven't touched a drop  

xxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Where is everyone?  Hope you all ok.


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

i am here toni thats a big bump i bet they will weight the same a pipers and a big hi to every one love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Toni, What a healthy looking bump!  Still not quite as big as i was.. but you've got a few weeks to catch up  How are you now? Have the test results sorted themselves out?
Rach, Hope R & C have been giving you plenty of kicks!!!!Only to keep you happy and reassured of course!!!
Elliebabe, How are you? Hope that little beans doing well and that its mummy is resting up!
Debbee, How are you doing? Are you on the tablets now?   
Jo, How was your scan? Hope those follicles did well over the weekend - do you have an ec date yet? 
Lodgey, hope you're feeling better?
Puss, hope you're relaxing on holiday with lots of choccie  
Caza, hows the new buggy - are you having fun?
We're all fine here, J & M are into everything and really keeping me on my toes, greedy boy Jack tried to choke himself the other day with his steamed carrot stick  but apart from that they are doing brilliantly. Can't wait for dh to be home...13 days to go!!!! 
Love to you all
Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi piper its great i found jacob getting a bit big for the car seat so when i came to but him in the front seat he looked lost i found it does not lay far enough back the nipper is brill the both look snug and it seems lighter than the powertwin how r your little ones. i am getting them both weighed today i bet jacobs 2 stone lol any way speak soon love caza mine and yours have same initials j&m


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

thought I'd better put in an appearance before Piper rings me up to tell me off 

Piper - oh hun on the countdown to DH coming home, its not long now  Tell Jack to take it steady with those carrots!

Puss - belated huge congratulations you now I'm thrilled anyway, it was lovely to get your text but thought I'd better officially congratulate you on here! Hope your drinking lots of hot choc and taking it easy

DeeBee - Any sign of the spots and greasy hair yet to accompany your HRT 

Toni - Any more news on whats happening with you healthwise? Lovely bump will try to get DH to post a pic of mine!

Ellibabe - how are you doing , hope your BP has settled and your are allowed out of bed!

Jo - Hope that your scans went well, thinking you must be about ready for EC by now, let us know whats happening

Caza - good to hear that your little ones are growing nicely, get you with your 2 buggies 

Clure - lovely to see you posting hun!

Well things are waddling on with us, Kids are moving well after last weeks scare , although still having quieter periods but think this is just how they are at the mo!, went to our antenatal class on Saturday  and had another look at the delivery suite which was good 
(although does make it very real )) managing to fill my days with lots of TV, and pottering about but also loads of lunch's with friends  weight is going on at an alarming rate and not looking forward to having to loose it all again edging towards 3.5 stone now 

lots of love to you all
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, justed to say how thrilled I for Puss to get that reassuring scan   How wonderful  

Sorry not posted much, I didnt really have anything to tell, but I am having surgery on 15/3/2007 to remove right ovary and check for hydro etc, after that we going to get our frosties at CARE in approx June     Fingers crossed eh  

Hope you girls are looking after yourselves, DHs, babies and bumbs  

Loads of love

Becca
xxx


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

Well had my egg collection today and got 9 eggs.  Dr shaka was wonderful and I was really relaxed and hardly felt a thing.

They are ringing tomorrow to let me know how they have done.

Fingers crossed that the sperm and the eggs got it together!!!!

Good luck to everyone else and sorry it's another me post!!

JO xxxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Jo well done you!  9 eggs as someone said to me - that is more than an egg box full!  Rest and I hope the call comes nice and early for you tommorow!

Well feeling abit fed up at this end.  After being told 2 weeks ago that they would be happy just to get us to 34 weeks which is just under a weeks time, I have been told today that things are going so well (am pleased me and babies are fine dont get me wrong!) that we could probably go to 38 weeks but I am most probably gonna need a c-section because of the postition of the babies!  Am not a happy bunny I DONT WANT A OPERATION!)  So not only do I have another 5 weeks of being sao uncomfy I could cry at times I then have 6 weeks of recovering from surgery! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Sorry for whinging and lack of personals but feeling abit cheesed off, will try harder tomorrow I promise!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just a quickie!!
Jo, Congratulations on the eggs - hope they are doing their thing and you get the good news in the morning.
Toni, Glad you are well. Your bubs do still have time to move, but if not please let me reassure you that a c-section is not always as bad as you imagine. I bounced back from mine and recovered very quickly. I had the op at 10 to midnight on the Tuesday, was helped up wed am, showered etc. Home on the friday and walking round the village (all be it slowly) on the monday. Hope all goes well for you hun, let me know if i can help with anything!
Rach, glad you posted, was getting twitchy as you hadn't for a while!!!
Becca, good luck with your op!
love to everyone
Piperx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All......

Sorry not been around, things have been hectic, my sister in laws step son was killed in a car accident on Sunday morning, he was only 23, seems so unreal, was a really lovely lad, everyone is just devastated, so have been doing lots of running round... 

Well me am taking the HRT.... so nothing to report really awaiting the arrival of the greasy hair and spots....


Rach - Waddling... ... can just imagine,,, Whats 3 stone.. Did you have to do lots of heavy breathing at the Antenatal class....  


Piper - Hows everyone,, .. not long till dhs home again, bet you all can't wait...  Carrot sticks... very healthy does marysa like them as well... 


Puss-  Hope your drinking lots of hot choccy and enjoying your holiday mate.. ...Congrats on the scan bet you were well impressed... 


Becca- Nice to hear from you... .. good luck with the op, and getting your little frosties in june...


Michelle - Holly 12lbs.... ....thats brill,,, liked your idea of the fitness dvd... ... made me   


Toni - Love the piccie... ... Molly Frances, and Finley George what lovely names... 


Clur - Nice to know your still around mate.... 


Jo - 9 Eggs fantastic, will be doing a little fertilisation dance for you tonight....      ... lets us know how you get on.... 


Linda - Are you feeling any better with your dizzy spells.... 


Caza - Hi, hope your ok, love the photo's.... 


Well better go, Hi to anyone I've missed will catch up later in week..... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Deb Bee, so sorry to hear about your sister in law step son.  How terrible and so young.  It really brings things home to you doesnt it.

CAn I ask why they give HRT.  I have heard of this but I dont know how it helps.  Dr Shaker started at CARE Sheffield after my last cycle there and it seems they do things a bit differently from my 3 cycles i had.  its good to see such good results.  CARE are always keen and open minded about trying new things which is a good thing.

Take care.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Crikey Deb thats awful I am so sorry.  My thoughts are with you and your family!

Piper - Thanks hun its good to read positive stories instead of all the horror stories you get off the doom and gloom brigade.


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya All

Well, like Rachg wanted to apologise for not posting, supposed to be on complete bedrest, do you know how boring that is, DH has also had sky put in bedroom (bless him) to alleviate to boredom.  Have got a really bad case of SPD and on my second support belt, got discuss things with hospital when I go on 13th about the birth, got midwife next week, so will have a chat with her.  Not alot else to report really, going out Saturday night as it's my birthday next week and it ends in a 0, so really feeling like an old age pensioner.  Hope this little one will make me feel young again when they arrive.

Deb-bee - my sincerest sympathies to you and your family on the sad news.  Hope you are ok and if you need anyone and want to chat, you know where we are.

Rachg - don't worry about the weight, I wish I could put some on, 2/3 chocolate bars a day, and still not more weight, but I am still on 1/2 days a week sickness.  This pregnancy lark doesn't agree with me, it's a good job I'm not having twins, I really admire you and Piper and Toni.

xxTonixx - I think hospitals give the worse case senario when having a section and that is 6 weeks but like Piper said she was up and about, I think alot of people are.  Good luck and try not to worry, we are all here if you need to air your concerns.

Jo39 - congratulations on the 9 eggs, that is brilliant, hope they did their stuff with DH last night and you have had to phone you want this morning.  Care are brilliant and Dr Shaker is absolutely lovely.  Good luck and we will all be keeping out eyes on the board for a good result.

Reb - nice to see you posting again,  glad to see that you are going to get your frosties and haven't given up completely.  It's so easy to say at the time but I'm really glad to see you back and if you need a cycle buddy come June, I'm here.

Piper - glad to see DH will be home soon, it's hard, not looking forward to that part when my little bundle arrives but it is part of their jobs.  DH was meant to be away next week but said it's my birthday and they are sending someone else.  He is a softy just like your john.  Hope J and M are ok and look forward to seeing you all soon with Rach and her two and my little one too!!!

Caza - glad to hear your twins are doing ok and putting lots of weight on.

Sorry to anyone I have missed, need to get off this computer chair and lay down.  Catch up soon.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls deb sorry to here about your sil step son have u got loads of spots yet how long u got left with the hrt . toni mine were transverse till 34 weeks then i when swimming and layed on my front for a bit then i went for my next scan one had gone head down jo well done 9 eggs elliebabe u have had a rough pregnancy they say rough pregnancy easy birth it was true to me any we had a scare last night we had a fire in out blocked up fire place it was caused from the neighbour as he as a coal fire and out chimneys join so some of the embers from his fire when through the brick work in to our house thats what caused the fire i thought it was the computer but when i undid all the plugs i could still smell burning i put my hand on the skirting board and it was red hot i said i have a fire in were the old fire was i phoned 999 iwas shaking babies was in bed my mum got them all out then my dad help clear the room then the fire men came and got there thermal camera out and they said yes there is a fire and i was very lucky i was just going to have an early night house is a bit of a mess but a least were all ok . piper how do u cope when your hubby is away do u get some help any way hi to any one i have missed love caza


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks Ellie for the offer of being a cycle buddy   watch this space.  I have never had a FET before, so its all a bit new to me.  Its nice that I dont have pass any FSH tests etc.  We only have 2 frosties so i just hope one or both with make it through thawing.  Getting a bit scared now with mixed feelings of excitement and fear of the final chance to have our own baby!  Enough of that eh  

Hope you are coping with the bedrest, cant be much fun.  Dont worry about the big 40   I am sure your baby will keep you agile and spritely when he/she arrives.

Love

Becca
xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...

Well still on the HRT tablets, feel really crap today sickly feeling and dizzy... No Comments Please on the dizzy...... ,, not sure if it could be the tablets or a bug I've picked up....
Have got the Funeral on Monday and really dreading it, Police are still looking into the accident, and the corner has opened an Inquest not really sure how long that takes to complete...

Caza _ OMG how lucky were you... good job you smelt the smoke.. how did they out the fire out... glad you got everybody out, and didn't go to bed early... 

Becca - Am sure your frosties will thaw out lovely... 

Elliebabe - Bed Rest ,,, hope your doing that... ... your DH a star putting you sky in the bedroom bless him... ... what did you do with the first support belt wear it out.... hope your feelin ok matey... 

Rach - How you waddling... ... are clothes a problem... hope Rubarb and Custard are wriggling plenty for you... 

Piper - Not long till hubbys home... ... bet you can't wait any more new photo's for us to look at.... 

Toni - How you feeling any better after the news of your Cesarean... 

Well gotta go am at work so will catch you all soon, hope you all have a fab weekend and Hi to anyone I've missed.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
Sorry to hear your sad news, hope Monday goes as well as is possible. Big (((hugs))) to you hun and hope you feel better soon.
Dizzy? you? never!! 
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you're all ok and enjoying the unexpected sunshine, its certainly made me a bit chirpier!

DeeBee - So sorry to hear the terrible news about your sister in laws stepson, it must be awful for the whole family , its so sad when someone dies so young, my thoughts and prayers will be with you all for the funeral on Monday

Elliebabe - ooh happy birthday hun for next week hope you have a really good one!, Have you thought about seeing your reflexologist about your spd she may be able to give you some relief! Hope they come up with a good plan for you at the hospital on the 13th!

Jo - hope everthing is OK with you hun and that you got some good fertilisation and that they are now snuggling back in!

Reb - Lovely to hear form you hun , I often think of you, we will all be here to cheer you on through your op in March and then your FET, hope married life is treating you well 

Toni - Oh hun I now what you mean about being so uncomfy some days but it really is best all round if we can carry on cooking the little critters for a while longer! Its also really good news that your condition is more settled so they can leave you a while longer. Theres still plenty of time for them to turn you could try getting on your hands and knees and crawling your supposed you do it opposite hand to leg and rock your hips as you do it! make sure DH is in when you do it as if your anything like me you'll not be able to get up on your own  Or have you considered trying acupuncture as that can turn breech babies but not sure if it works with twins! Give me a ring if you fancy a good whinge! shame we don't live nearer we could have met up for cake and a good whinge 

Caza - OMG you had a lucky escape there hun, dread to think what might have happened if you'd had a early night or not smelt anything, it doesn't bear thinking about, so glad that everything is OK

Piper - how many days till DH comes home hun how long is he home for before he goes away again? Big Kiss to J and M from mad aunt Rach!

Not much to report for us, seem to get bigger by the day but that could be to do with all the pub lunches I'm eating  thought I'd better get them in while I can. Being having acupuncture for my SPD and it seems to have eased it a little (touch Wood!) also bump has dropped little so that may be helping! Nearly 34 week now so not too much longer to go! everything is ready for their arrival so just a waiting game now! Back at the hopsital on Wednesday to have a scan to see what they are up to!

Lots of Love Rach


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing ok!!

I had 2 lovely embryo's transfered yetserday.  Feel ok apart from a bit dissapointed that I didn't have a scan to guide them in.

I am worried now that they may not be in the best place  Can anyone reasure me?

Jo xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

i can reassure u Jo Paula put mine back first time and it was her first go she did not go to the notches on the catheter she told me after i gave birth to elladee   sue put my last ones back and i got twins i think there brill so good luck lots of sticky vibes for u    rach i had slight spd and it was a killer the weight at 34 weeks is a killer too i could have done with one of those buggy thing to sit on or one of those walking stick chairs what bids have deb big hugs for Monday my thoughts are with u love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there girls - a distant Puss here  

Found a tinternet cafe - well,  I think it's a bit of a cheek to call it a cafe really; not a whiff of any hot chocolate or buns in the place!!

Having a great time on the slopes - but just pootling around and avoiding any nasty steeps and bumps n stuff.  Absolutely swimming in hot chocolate and fruit juice and have found some very nice restaurants with very nice pudding menus!  

9 weeks tomorrow I think - still getting off quite lightly on the symptoms front; feel a bit sick sometimes and boobs sore (another reason for avoiding the moguls - can't ski holding poles and boobs at the same time  )  but seem to have put on loads of weight round my middle already - which I don't think I can blame on Junior yet - suspect it's just plain piggery..

Deb - so sorry to hear your news,  it's terrible when someone so young is taken.  I'll be thinking of you on Monday hun  
Hope the HRT is treating you kindly so far!

Jo - Well done - 9 eggs was a fantastic result and the two lovely embies put back will be just fine,  the nurses have so much practice doing ET's that I'm sure they'll be all snuggled in now  

Elliebabe - Bed rest - sounds great for about 2 days but I can imagine how bored you must be after that.  What a sweetie your DH is getting Sky installed for you.    Accupuncture sounds like it's doing Rach good on the SPD side,  would you be allowed out of bed to get a session?  Worth a try I think..    And I have knitting needles you can borrow if you get really really bored      And birthday's with 0's are just reserved for us extra special fabtabulous women of the world you know...very exclusive club hun - I'll be waving a big banner to welcome you in  

Caza - Wow thank heavens you're all OK!  Sounds like you had a very lucky escape there, it's so lucky you realised something was wrong and called the fire brigade in time - what a horrible shock it all must have been.  Hope you can get back to normality as soon as possible hun.

Piper - Hi there, thought of you this morning - was in a shop selling rocks & fossils and there was loads of rose quartz in there - all waiting to be fondled and charged up  

Rach - Pub lunch queen hey!  I can see R&C being "babies who lunch" at this rate - look after yourself hun,  good to hear the acc's easing the SPD  

Hi Reb - good to hear from you hun      We'll definately be here to see you through the op and the FET - and we're all praying that you get the postitive result you & DH deserve this time around!

Toni - Fab picture hun,  you look great!  Sorry you're feeling so cheesed off with the waiting,  it must be very difficult to bear when you're so uncomfortable.  Sounds like you've got some good suggestions for trying to get those bubs to turn,  but it's good to hear from Piper that a c-section isn't the end of the world if it has to be that way - but fingers crossed for them to swivel for you!

Right - lord knows how much this little epic's going to cost - DH will put me on a hot chocolate ration at this rate!

Back home next Sunday - but will probably sneak back here during the week to catch up  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hiya All

Well appointment went well.  Both babies blood flow and amniotic fluid levels are as they should be, blood results although still high are stable so full steam ahead to next appointment next Wednesday.  Have been advised that it is definatley looking like a c section and we will be booking the date next Wednesday for when I am 38 weeks which is around the 6th March!!

Hope you are all well.

Toni


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Toni ~ Great news on your appointment, make the most of the time you have left before they arrive.

Puss ~ Sounds like your having a great time.

Elliebabe ~ I'm sure bedrest is really boring, but it will be worth it in end. 

Deb - sorry to hear so sorry to hear your news

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the reassurance.  Is it normal to go into obssesive worry mode in the 2ww?

Toni great news that everything is ok with your baby!!!

Puss hope you are enjoying your holiday. Enjoy the fresh air!  Oh and the hot chololate.  Don't forget you are eating for two!!

Speak to you soon

Jo xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Jo

I have to say that yes it is perfectly normal to become a tad obsessive during the    I have to admit I started to analysis every movement and feeling  

Are you working during the   as I found that once I went back to work it took my mind off it for a while.

Puss ~ Hope you've got some marshmellows in your hot chocolate.


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Debbee, hope yesterday went as well as can be expected, thinking of you and your family(((hugs)))
When are you finished with the delightful tablets? any spots etc yet?
Jo, obssessed, paranoid, these are all things to expect in the 2ww. Try and relax and stay positive, and am sending you lots of  
Hi linda, how are you..am i right in thinking you have another holiday before tx?
Toni, fab news about the babies! And just remember so long as your 2 beautiful babes are delivered safely and you're ok then that is a FABULOUS birth experience. Lots of love and luck heading your way!
Puss, delighted that you could join us  Glad to hear you're only pootling and that you're feeding up that little bean. Enjoy your last few days holiday! Do you have another scan booked yet?
Caza, glad all was well and that the fire didn't take hold 
Rach, nice of you to post!!!!!! glad you're feeling a bit chirpier - not long now 
Elliebabe, Not sure what day it is but   Hope you have a great day!
Becca, lovely to see you posting... how is married life?
Will try and get new pics up for you to see - Jack keeps blinking with the flash though! They both now get up on all fours but thankfully haven't yet worked out how to c rawl  They still manage to move around though... 
dh home in 6 days and really can't wait, next monday i shall be firmly installed on the sofa issuing orders 
love to everyone
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...

Thanks for all your kind thoughts, yesterday was awful as you can imagine they couldn't get everyone in the church, but the service was beautiful with all his friends and family doing readings... 

Can i ask a question am on the white hrt tabs at the mo have got to take them until friday, and this morning have started bleeding??  sure I didn't start until after I stopped my tablets last time, any clues.... or should I be panicking....


Puss - Knew you'd find a cafe somewhere.... ,, can't believe its got noooo buns... .. can't be right can it ... ,, glad your having fun, prehaps you could get hubby to hold your boobs while you hold the poles sure he'd enjoy... 


Piper - Not ling now till dh comes home, bet you all can't wait... .. J and M on all fours lovely   wait till there off you'll not know which way to go ... 


Rach - Always knew you were a laydeeeeeee that lunches, you go girl get as many in as you can... ... sure gonna be to busy after Rubarb and Custard are here.... 


Jo - Hope you've got those feet up.. bet the 2 embies are snuggling in nicely... its about 3 weeks till you test now at care isn't it... 


Toni - 6 March, will they set the date for def on weds at your appt then.. ,, sounds like everything on track... 


Caza - Hows things... 


Elliebabe - Are we still in bed hun...  hows the harness / belt thingy going.... 


Hi to Becca, linda,  michelle, pasha and anyone else I've missed catch you all later...

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Piper ~ Yes your right     we are off to Singapore and Thailand on 16th Feb    I think its a great excuse for a fab holiday before treatment starts, don't you?  Has the countdown started then for DH returning?  You must be really looking forward to it.  

Deb Bee ~ My thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.  Here if you need us.  

Hi to everyone else must dash and get ready for work


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Message for Elliebabe!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETHEART!

ENJOY YOUR LAST EVER PEACEFUL ONE!

LOVE TONI & THE BUMPS!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Elliebabe

*Hope your having a great day*

xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All..... .........    


ITS SNOWING YIPPEEEE I love the snow, better if we didn't have to go to work eh girls,, mind you when it goes all slushy it looks horrible, so get out there an make them snowmen and snow women of course....  

Well just a quickie this morning my hair is well you can imagine and have some corker spots, but my hair it looks greasy even after I've washed it.... not long on the tabs now... 


Elliebabe - Sorry I didn't wish you a    hope you had a lovely day and got lots of nice pressies  

Well hope everyone who is supposed to have there feet up and resting is doing so..... ,, and Hi to everyone else, will catch you all later, unless of course I get lost under an avalanche of snow....    

     


Catch you later
Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Hope you are all well, I think my body clock is regulating itself to night feeds as the last couple of nights have been a disaster  awake from 3am this morning finally got up at 4.30am when i gave u hope of ever getting back to sleep!

Jo - Excellent news that that your embies are snuggling back, don't stress about them not been put back with a scan Sheffield have never done this and they have  fantastic pregnancy rate! I'm afraid becoming a tad obsessive is totally normal in the 2ww but try to chill out as getting stressed makes it worse! ( easier said than done I know I've been there 3 times  I'm now obsessing that every twinge means the babes are coming )

Puss - Great to hear your having a good hol, would find yourself a new internet cafe though because one that doesn't sell hot choc and buns sounds seriously dodgey 

Toni - Greta news that the babes are looking good and healthy, as Piper has said a planned C Section can be a lovely birth just go with it hun if its whats best for the babies

Piper - only 3 more sleeps until DH is home  not too long now hun, get those cushions plumped so that your confortable while you watch him getting on with the childcare and cleaning ( hope you have the list fully prepared!)

Dee bee - glad to hear that the funeral went as well as expected, Cant help you with the HRT question have you rung the clinic about it? Did you manage the snowman then or had it all melted by 11 am like it had here!

Linda - ooh your holiday sounds lovely have a fantastic time before you get back on this mad rollercoaster!

Update on my critters is that they are both head down and ready to go!!!!!!  Custard will be first out as slightly lower and I'm all set to try for a natural delivery! Estimated weights currently are 5-6 pound each but hopefully I can hold onto them for a few more weeks so that they can get a bit bigger! being scanned again at 36 weeks and then hopefully a decision will be made about how long to leave me! My gut feeling is that I won't actually make it much past that but time will tell!

well best figure out how I'm going to fill the rest of the day!
Love Rach


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Rach - That is wonderful news about them both being head down, bet you so pleased!  Have they said how far they will let you go?  Have they measured your bump lately?  Mine was 43cm at 34 weeks which I was informed is fine but not huge, the babies at my last scan at 33 weeks were about 4lb each with little boy slowly starting to drop behind a bit, apparently thats normal, she even showed us that she thinks he has a full head of hair!!

Puss - I have to agree with Rach about the cafe!  Its mighty dodgy, find a more fattening one this minute!  Hope you having fun but taking it easy!

Piper - 2 Days to go!  Not that we are all counting for you!  How long is DH back for?

Jo - How you feeling sweetie?

Must go sorry to those I have not mentioned but need to brave this weather to buy nipple sheilds, breast pads and shells, oh what a glamorous life!!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all!
Only 1 day to go!! This time tomorrow we should be driving back from the airport with dh 
Linda, Holiday sounds fab, bet you can't wait...mmm sun, sea, sand,   
Jo, how are you doing? Hope you're surviving the 2ww 
Puss, are you back from the slopes yet? Hows that little beanie doing? Did it like all the hot choccie?
Debbee, Sorry for not posting earlier - the bleeding early bit is fine.. are you in for bloods and stuff this week?
Toni, lol at your glam life.. not long now!
Rach, get used to the sleepless nights hun, its definitely good practice!
You both have done brilliantly to cook those twinnies so well - not long now til they arrive and J&M will have twinnie playmates!
Elliebabe, Are you still on that couch? Hope you're doing ok hun? Glad you're conserving your energy for when bubs arrives! Hope you had a fab birthday 
lots of love to you all
Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Piper - How many hours now.  Hope today flies by for you and that DH has a safe journey home!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

his flight leaves in about 4hrs and he will be in manchester in 13.5hrs!
today seems to be taking forever


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh hun, hope this evening goes quicker for you!


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

piper i bet u Carnot wait i would be stood in the airport waiting with a baby under each arm ready for him to take over   u will be able to have a nice hot cupper and a lovely soake in the bath and dh can spend some lovely time with j and m and you how long has he been gone love caza


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Have this picture of Piper at the airport with J & M, DH coming through the gate expecting a hug and being handed the babies, the changing bag and the keys to the house, Piper on the other hand is now running in the direction of the nearest Spa Hotel for a week!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

What a fab idea - wish you'd mentioned it before i went to the airport 
All safely home now  i have a house to clean but after that i will get my feet up! 
Thanks ladies
Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome home Pipers DH, she deserves pampering and loads of me time!


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

welcome home pipers dh u can put your feet up now hun love caza


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a real quickie as working nights at the moment  .

Piper ~ Hope you have been able to get your feet up and being pampered.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all OK.


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All....

Well finished the Hrt and on to the bloods this week,  ... am made up with a really sore throat could really do with chopping my head off... .. got in from work yesterday had tea, and was in bed for 8:30... .... 

Piper - Yippeeeee DH's home, hope your all getting some serious cuddles and love in.... .... bet you've got a permenant grin on your face... 

Puss - Are you back..... hot chocolated up... ... hope you had a fab time matey, how you feeling, any signs of the ginger nuts yet... 

Rach - Are we still mobile.... .. managing to get around or are we needing a trolly now....  ... hows the back holding up?... not long now... 

Elliebabe - Are you doing ok, still the queen of bed rest I hope.... , how you feeling hun... 

Caza - Hows things, is your house sorted after your 'Fire' was there any damage... how dishy were the fireman.... 

Toni - Are you waddling like Rach... ... not long for you either, bet you can't wait.... 

Linda - Nights oooohh, do you like them.... what do you do ...


Jo - Hows the 2ww going....  are you at work or taken the time off...  

Becca - Hows things... 


Well better go catch you all later, have fun everyone, not to much piper you'll wear him out....  

Hi to everyone else..

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Deb - Hope this week goes ok for you!  I have to confess I dont know anything about this course of tx with HRT so I cant really comment but am behind you 100%.

With regard to the am I waddling question the answer is a resounding no!  I have only put 4lb on this whole pregnancy, can still get away with my old tops (ok the bagy ones arnt quite so baggy now!) and everyone says that there is no possible way I can be carrying twins cause I am so 'neat'.  Oh well no major diet after they are born at least!   

Take care hun

Toni


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb  now your on the bloods it seems to fly to egg collection lots of   vibes for loads of juicy follies my house was not too bad as the kept it contained in the old fire some sut i had to clean up up ok fire men were lovely they all could have stayed for tea and had breakfast   Toni i only put on 5 lb but i have put 10lb on now after having them only had time for a biscut some on told me to make loads of thing and freeze them when i was pg so there were something quick for tea as u can see i did not follow orders   not long now for those babies coming any way see u soon love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Toni OMG only 4lb wow.... ...thats brill, think I put more than that on at christmas stuffing my face.... 


Caza - Only 5lb  ... you and toni must have trick up your sleeves....  


Deb Bee x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

i was sick non stop that y i only put on 5 lb it would more have been 5 st lol


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Back safely, just a bit zonked from the jet lag.    
OK I admit it - DH says he's more zonked cos I've started snoring like some large snoring beastie.... oops!

Deb - yayy off the nasty HRT - are we taking any bets on a Friday start then?   

Piper - hope you're having a lovely time with DH and the twins all together again - feet up girl  

Toni & Caza - oh lordy,  4 & 5lb!!!!! is that all? - I'm going to hang my head with shame as I reckon I've put more than that on already!!    Mind you,  those puddings were really good....  

Rach & Elliebabe - how are you doing girls,  please tell me you've put more weight on than the two slim jims above and make me feel better!  Hope you had a lovely time on your birthday Elliebabe  

Jo - hope you're holding up ok in that 2ww hun - I've got everything crossed for you  

Linda - bet you're getting all excited about your lovely exotic holiday - hope the packing's going well,  it'll be nice to relax and leave the drizzle behind..  Have a lovely time  

Going to see the screening co-ordinator on Thursday morning at Jessops to talk about all the tests they offer,  she said they'll be doing a dating scan so we'll be able to see if everything's going ok.  

Quite nervous about it cos I had a brown bleed last Sunday night (after two days of not skiing I hasten to add!) 

Apologies - TMI alert!! - happened while straining to go if you see what I mean (horribly constipated  ).  It pretty much stopped immediately, just a slight light brown discharge over the next day or so,  not enough to go through a sanitary towel or anything.  No pains or cramps and all appears to have gone back to "normal" - apart from the bloomin constipation that is - thinking of buying shares in a greengrocer with all the fruit I'm getting through!  So anyway - we'll see what's going on on Thursday - fingers crossed  

I can smell a curry cooking - luring me awayyyyyyyy.......

ttfn
Puss
xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Not sleeping well, babies sleep thru the night - but not me!! 
Puss, great to have you back and good luck for the scan on Thursday, give the little bean a wave from me!
brown is old i've always been told and not to worry, also a lot of women have some bleeding around when each period would have been due (4,8,12 wks etc). How many weeks are you now hun... can you do a ticker so that my brain cells don't have to work too hard!
Debbee, hoorah! nearly there hun! Have you a valentines blood test today? Good luck, hope you can start jabbing soon - although like Puss says odds are it'll be Friday 
Toni, Caza   I was soo hoping you'd put lbs by mistake and meant st!! I've tried to block it from my memory but i'm pretty sure i put on 5st  Lost 2.5stone pretty much straight away, then another stone within a month but kept hold of the remaining 1.5st whils breastfeeding. I'm down to 2 feeds a day now and have been cutting down and only have 12lb to go to pre tx weight. 
Rach, Elliebabe.. hope your feet are up and those bubs are cooking nicely.. exciting times ahead 
Jo, hope your 2ww is going well 
Hi to everyone else, i'm off back to bed now
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

Only me, went for bloods this morning, just rang up and I start jabbin tonight... .. got myself ready for the usual jabbin on friday night.... 

Please start sending me lots of   for lots of follies and Eggs please...

Catch you later
luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee!
Excellent news  
Sending you lots and lots of   to get some lovely juicy follies!
lots of love and    
Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls puss i had brown distcharge when i was thrusting sorry for tmi i had it about 3 times contact early pregnancy they may scan u just to check i had two scans to check i think mine were just inplatation debbee well done with the jabbing piper i bet your walking like john Wayne   have fun Hun big hi to every one els keep those babies cooking love caza


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Debs thats great news am really pleased for you!

Well girls its booked!  Our babies will be born on the 6th March 2007 unless the little monkeys decide to come early!  Am scared and nervous, excited and pleased to have an end post.  Both the babies are fine and growing well, they are approacing 5lb each now so they are not gonna be tiny ones which is a miracle in my family!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Hope you're all having a lovely Valentine's day  

Piper & Caza - thanks for the reassurance girls, promise to try and suss out tickers tomorrow - think I'm about 10 weeks 3 days now  

Deb Bee - wow you've bucked the trend there hun,  your body must be just raring to go - happy jabbing  

Toni - great news on the date hun,  an end to the wait is in sight at last 

Right - off to investigate the box of chocs DH produced this morning - he certainly knows the way to this girl's heart doesn't he...    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~ Sending you lots of         for your follies

Puss ~ How many chocs did you manage then ?

Last night of nights for me, roll on 5am when I can leave to drive home    Will try and catch up tomorrow before we go on holiday, am so excited.


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning,
Linda, Have a truly wonderful holiday, relax and enjoy yourself with dh 
Puss, I have chocs too (well, i did have!! )
Toni, Brilliant news to have an end date, i found the last week dragged but then the night before it seemed like it was too fast and i wanted to phone and cancel  
Debbee, more     for you this morning .. grow follies grow!
Rach, elliebabe, please peel yourselves off the sofa and post to let us know how you're doing!
love to you all
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All..

Well started jabbin so I'm off.... , hope everyones ok......

Linda - Hurrahh no more nights hope you have a lovely jolly... ,, relax and enjoy.... 

Piper - Are you up early because of Jack and Marysa or are you still having trouble sleeping... chocolates don't mention them.... 

Puss - Glad to have you back, and enjoyed your jolly.... , know what I wanted to ask you what injections or tablets are you taking and what for, or have I got hold of the wrong end of the stick for a change.... 

Toni - Glad you have a date, unless of course they make their own minds up to arrive before.... 

Rach / Elliebabe - Where are you guys, in bed , on the sofa, lunching.... , let us know how you are...... 

well gonna go see you later.....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Just back from our appt at the hospital - the scan was great, we could see Junior's outline this time and a little heartbeat again.  He/she measures 39mm rump to crown and we've been given an edd of 9 Sept.

Had a talk with the screening co-ordinator about the options;  we've decided to book a nuchal scan at one of the private hospitals (they don't offer it on NHS in Sheffield) then take it from there.

We're so relieved it's going ok -big cheesy grins  

Better get some work done now  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

thought I'd better check in before you send the search party out for me  although I've seriously gone off a few of you with those minuscule weight gains   I'm currently hovering around the 4st mark!  too many buns and lunch's me thinks!!!!!!

Toni - Great news that you have a date, I could really do with something to aim for rather than just sitting and waiting!

Deb Bee - Great news on the jabbing front hun, sending you lots of    thoughts, I've also PM'd you about something else!!

Puss - Fantastic news on the scan hun, have been whittling about you all morning! ( i may not post very often but I do check up on you every day!) how marvelous is it to have an EDD and a ticker, I'm made up for you hun! On the choc front its actually been proven that women who eat chocolate in pregnancy are more likely to have happy smiley babies! now thats the sort of resarch I like!!

Piper - OMG how many chocs did you eat in one day you naughty naughty girl!!!!

Lodgey - what do you do out of interst?? (we're very nosey on this thread ) have  a fantastic holiday

Ellibabe  - where are you girlie getting a bit worried 

well girls not sure when I last posted so may be repeating myself but had a scan last week Rhub and Cus doing great and both Head down and ready for the off  seen midwife today and they are still head down but she wants me to try to hold out till 37 weeks as apparently if they are born before that they have to have 3 hourly blood sugar tests for first few days, so I'm keeping my legs crossed till then! My BP was up a bit which is unusual for me during this pregnancy so shes's sending someone out in the morning to check it again just to make sure that its not climbing! everything else fine!!!

Lots of love Rach


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Rach ~ Not long to go now, are you excited?   I work in systems and we put a new system in last weekend so was there in case of any problems    Would not rush to do nights again  

Toni ~ Can't wait to meet your ickle ones    

Deb Bee ~ Am thinking of you       

Puss ~ Did you have a good holiday?  

Piper ~ Think we might have to start a chocolate eating competition      How many did you manage then?  You still got your feet up?

Elliebabe ~ Hope you are well  

Nicki ~ Am thinking of you honey  

Caza ~ Hope things are sorting themselves out  

Jo ~   will be thinking of 

Sorry to anyone that I have missed.  Take care and catch up when I get back


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just a quick one!  I am here, have been back in hospital with high blood pressure, only got out last night, totally shattered.  Blood pressure between 92 and 105, so they were quite worried, on tablets now and got to have midwife in over weekend to check then back at hospital on Tuesday.  This pregnancy lark doesn't agree with me lol lol.  Lots of headaches but I am honestly ok, didn't know anything was wrong until they rushed with me on Tuesday night.

Hope your all ok, Puss, so happy for you.

Rach - hope your ok

Toni - glad to see the end is in sight

Piper glad to see DH is back

Debbee - glad your jabbing, wishing you lots and lots and lots of luck.

Everybody else will catch up later.

xxxxx
Elliebabe and Baby Bean!!!!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Spoke to soon...

Woke up at 7am with a heavy red bleed.  
It's slowed down considerably over the morning and there's no clots or cramps,  but obviously I'm very worried.  

I have my first appt with the consultant on Monday morning so wasn't sure what to do about getting checked out.  Called my Midwife who was very sympathetic but said she'd been trying to get an appt at EPAU since Monday for another lady and they only got her in today,  so there's no chance they'll get me in before my scheduled appt on Monday,  so my best option is to sit tight until then and hope it doesn't develop further.  

I know I could probably kick up a fuss,  but to be honest I'm just feeling that if it's going wrong then there's nothing anyone can do to change the fact,  so let's just hope 

Been waiting so long for this - why can't it be just be normal and straightforward??

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Please forgive me for lack of personals. I've not been around in a while and so haven't read back and caught up properly.

Deb Bee - Hope the jabbing goes well hun   

Puss - Stay positive matey.Easier said than done, I know, I had 3 or 4 red bleeds when I was pregnant with Holly. I had 2 of those at around 10 weeks. Sending you all my positive vibes   

Rach - Both head down eh!!! Looks like we'll ben meeting Rhubarb and Custard very soon 

Elliebabe - Sorry to hear you've been unwell. Hope you're feeling much better 

Piper - Hope you're enjoying having DH back and you're being waited on hand and foot 

Jo - Not long till testing day  

as for us ..... Well Holly and I are fine. I've been feeling very exhausted lately and even a little down if I'm honest. Much perkier over the last couple of days though. Holly is getting bigger and more inquisitive every day!!!

A big hello to caza,Linda,Pasha,Nicki,Toni and anyone else I may have missed.

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Puss, Am sending you load of    , hope you're resting up. Glad you've got the consultants tomorrow, everything crossed that he can put your mind at rest. As you know bleeding is very common, so am sending you lots of positive thoughts.
Debbee, hope the jabbing is going well and you have lots fo follies growing nicely , good luck for your scan, i bet ec won't be too far away 
Rach, glad you've checked in hun and that those bubs are cooking away nicely 
Elliebabe, sorry to hear that you've been in hospital, hope that all is well now and that you can enjoy the last few weeks before bubba arrives!
Well have had a lovely weekend catching up with good friends and am now making the most of dh before he heads off on his travels this weekend. At least this time he should be back every couple of weeks and we have our first ever visit to center parcs booked for 26th March and can't wait!!!!   
So love to all of you I haven't mentioned, time for nappies hen lunch me thinks!!
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All...

Well still jabbin, have got my bloods and scan next week, so lots of    girls for lots of follies....  can't believe sunday is here again, and back to work tomorrow it just goes tooooo fast..... 


Puss - As piper says hope you've got those feet up, am sending you lots of      , just take it easy matey...


Piper - Sounds like you've had a good weekend, I always enjoy catching up with friends, and glad your making the most of dh....  ... hope jack n marysa are ok...


Rach - Hows the waddling going... .. will have to get dh to get a crane in for you mate.... .. hope were not havin tooo many choccie puddins..  very nice though they are,,,, 


Elliebabe - Sorry you've not been well, did the midwife call this weekend to check on you both...


Michelle - Sounds like you've been busy, glad your feelin better... ... think we need another piccie of hollie on the board...


Toni - Not long now.... 

Jo - Hows it going..... 

Well better go and do some food think I can smell something burning in the oven....  

Hi to anyone I've missed
luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Puss - you know I'm thinking of you hun, really hoping and praying that you get some positive news tomorrow, lots of love from me and DH

I've also been catching up with friends this weekend which was really lovely, will have to lay of the choc puds though Deb Bee I can feel my bottom getting bigger by the day!

Piper - you know where we are if you get bored with DH away again  bet you can't wait for centre parcs wish I was coming with you but think I may have my hands full by then  maybe next year!!!

Love Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Bit of an update - think i'm trying to rationalise what's going on by typing this as much as anything else,  so bear with me please..

To be honest, I just don't know what's going on at all now...

Bled heavily first thing on Friday, which tailed off to just light brown bleeding through the day.  Seemed to increase a little in the evening and at bedtime I passed a piece of what I can only describe as some kind of tissue - about the size of a dried apricot but it was dark red.    

Saturday morning had thick brown clotty bleeding when first I got up, but this also tailed off quickly during the day and seemed to dwindle to almost nothing by mid afternoon.  

The bleeding seems to have pretty much stopped today,  nothing at all showing on ST's, just a tiny stain on the loo roll when I wipe - so I'm encouraged by that.  Had no pains or cramps through any of this.

I can rationalise the bleeding,  have read enough on here to know that some ladies get bleeds and it's not always bad news,  it's the fact I passed "something" on Friday that's so troubling.

We're both being as calm and pragmatic as possible,  if the worse is underway we can't change it,  so we're just trying to be positive and praying they tell us Junior is still safe and well tomorrow and that all this stuff isn't the start of a m/c process.

My appt is at 0830 tomorrow morning so not much longer to wait.   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
Hope situation is still the same this morning,glad that your appt is nice and early. We are all hoping and praying for you here. Hope the consultant gives you good news this morning.  
Sending you and dh huge (((((hugs)))))
All my love
Piper xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Puss - Just want to send you my love and positive vibes     xxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Oh thank heavens, they scanned me this morning and found Junior jumping about with a good strong heartbeat  

We were so relieved to be told it's OK,  even though there were no clear answers as to why I had the bleed.  We realised how much we'd expected bad news and I have to admit to a few tears when hearing all looked OK.

I described the tissue passed to the consultant and he was absolutely sure it was a clot - which made me feel better cos I can understand where that's come from.

They've basically said to hang in there now for a couple more weeks to get through this first trimester "danger period". Got a nuchal scan with the same consultant (just diff hospital) next Monday evening so we should get checked over at that point which will help our nerves too.

Phew - I don't want another weekend like that for a long long time...

Thanks for all your support girls - it was good to know you were sending loads of hope and good wishes.

Deb Bee - praying for nice big juicy follies this week for you hun  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Fab news Puss - really pleased for you   
Hope the rest of your pregnancy is trouble free.
love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss - Yippeeeee....  Thats fantastic soooo happy mate....  gosh bet your so relieved .... ...  love to you all.... 


Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Puss - Fantastic News!!    - Lots of love to you and DH  

Back with personals later xxx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Puss
hope you dont mind me gatecrashing the sheffield girls (i sent you a couple of im when you had your bio-chemical) been keeping a watch on how your doing so glad that everything is ok kept logging on yesterday for some news so pleased   for you and dh,take care 
Debbie


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just a quick one, was admitted to hospital again Sunday but back out again now, blood pressure up and down.  Back at hospital today for check up, just hope that they don't keep me again.  Good a mountain of tablets so hopefully can keep going for next 5 weeks.

Puss - DH has been keeping me upto speed with you.  I am so happy for you and your DH and little bean.  Take care, put your feet up and relax.

Will catch up with personals later.

xxxxx
Elliebabe and Baby Bean


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Puss - Absolutely thrilled that everything is OK with Junior, I had a good blub when I got your text  blame it on the hormones, DH and my mum are also over the moon for you as I've been ranting all weekend at both of them about how bl**dy unfair it would be for you to loose that precious baby! (blame that on the hormones too! no actually don't it would have been totally Bl**dy unfair! just my ranting was a bit OTT ) just wait you too will turn into a demented women!

Piper - No sign of anything happening today hun so don't be stressing about me!

Deb Bee - Best of luck for tomorrows scan hun, hope you have lots of big juicy follies!

Michelle - sorry to hear that you've been feeling down, hope your picking up again

Ellibabe -  glad to hear your ok hun, was getting worried about you, you've certainly not had an easy time of it but it will all be worth it in the end!

Now then girls lets get out thinking caps on  and try and remember all of the things we did in 2WW of our positive cycles so that Deb Bee can get organised before next week! here are mine that I can think of at the mo!
1, Did absolutely nothing for the first three days! just pottered between the TV and BED! pretty much what I'm doing now then!  and then did very little for the next 2 weeks!
2, absolutely no baths for first 12 weeks  (yes I have got a shower girls before you call me stinky!)
3, 1 pint of organic milk per day
4, 1 large glass of pinapple juice each day ( has to be fresh not concentrate)
5, plenty of protein in my diet

will see if i can remember anything else

lots of love 
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Puss, thats great news about the scan   I am thrilled for you both  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies  

Love

Becca
xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach 

Thanks for that am making my list,  , 

The glass of pineapple juice,, last time i only took it for 4 days after ET, how long did you take it for.... 

Protein chicken, milk nuts, what else....  

Any Ideas girls would be much appreciated....  

Oh by the way Rach Cauliflower lovely... having it raw today... lovely smell from my lunch box...  

Will catch up on personals later
luv
Deb Bee x x 


Puss - Yippeeeeee still grinning mate....


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

puss thats brill news so pleased for u well my list do nothing after et lay in bed with TV on think positive be happy like u r all ready pg and thats all i have to say i did not take any thing or do any thing els hope it helps deb bee what did every one els do on there 2ww love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee, unlike everyone else i had to go back to work... so tried to do as little as i could without making others aware of it!!!  then go home and lie on sofa whilst dh waited on me hand and foot reiki'ing tummy and thinking positive thoughts  I think the working bit must have been good for the blood supply!!
I had acu at et and 5 days after. Not sure what i ate and drank - will ask dh. But i was much more positive on this cycle. I will ask j and m to send you a tummy rub and lots of    . 
Good luck tomorrow hun, let us know how you get on 
love Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb Bee -  Just my two penneth ...   
On my 2ww I had to work and like piper I tried to do as little as possible   I'm actually glad I was at work though as it made my 2ww go quicker and I had other things to focus on  
When I got home from work I just vegged out on the  sofa .... no hoovering  
No special diet to speak of. I just avoided all the foods which should be avoided in pregnancy .... cutting out caffeine .. no soft cheeses or unpasturised mayo etc.
LOTS of positive thinking too   

Good luck matey .... GO GO FOLLIES     

xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Thanks for all your lovely messages - we're still doing OK today 

Debbie62 - thanks for posting to wish me well 

Rach - Calm down there,  buddha's shouldn't be ranting,  specially those special ones with twins on the way any minute!  

Elliebabe - Aw hun,  you'll be getting your own bed in that bloomin hospital at this rate.  I hope today's checkup went well so you're able to relax at home with that tablet mountain   

Deb Bee - Cauliflower cheese is a definately a favourite,  but eating the stuff raw doesn't appeal at all!

My 2ww's were spent lounging on sofa for the first two or three days.  OK, to be honest I didn't stick rigidly to the sofa,  I pottered about a bit.  The rest of the time generally mooching about at home or maybe going out and about but nothing too strenuous.  Didn't work on any of my 2ww's.

Other stuff I did:

1) Made sure there were nice things to eat in the house (chocolate,  biscuits, cake, etc) - all medicinal of course.

2) Got in stuff that DH was happy to deal with to make nice meals for the first few sofa days.  Don't get me wrong,  I like beans on toast as much as the next girl,  but...  

3) Got loads of books, mags, DVD's, recorded TV, etc for vegging on the sofa with.

4) Drunk bucket loads of redbush tea - love the stuff!

5) Did pineapple juice but only a small glass a day

6) Ate loads of brazil nuts for selenium.

7) Think I took just a pregnancy multivit and whatever drugs clinic prescribed,  dropping any other supplements I'd been taking - but that bit's a bit hazy so I may be wrong..

8 ) Had accupuncture at some point in the middle of the 2ww.

Protein - meat, fish, nuts, beans, other pulses (how about hummus?), milk, cheese, yoghurt,  the dreaded whey stuff if you're desperate!

Have you had the first scan yet - how are those follies doing hun?

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi

puss ....fantastic news about the baby..very pleased he/she is doing fine, you must be ecstatic!..heres to a remaining trouble free pregnancy you've had enough stress for 9 months!

debs...lots of luck for this time round , the only 2ww that i worked was the only cycle that was a bit successful...not really very helpful..sorry. do what you think is best for you is my advice. hope tomorrows scan is a gud un!

will be keeping my eye on you guys...!!

lots o love
clure xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Why is nothing straight forward... .... went for my bloods and scan this morning and had 2 follies that were a good size and ready and 2 little ones nowhere near ready, They didn't know whether to do EC on Friday or wait till monday hoping other 2 will catch up, but they said the 2 that are now ready may burst?? said they didn't know what to do.... Was   thought if you don't know who does.....

Also ran out of menopur, so have got a prescription, rang and they told me to carry on and come for bloods and scan Friday... so now I've got to finish work early drive back to sheffield to get my prescription from chemist for tonight....

Please guys send me lots of    have got a feeling am going to need it....

Luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
lots of        heading your way, i'm willing those follies to be good ones for you 
Can't care fax a prescription to a local chemist for you?
Sending lots of luck for Friday now
Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Aw Deb,  what a load of messing about!

I know exactly what you mean - why can't it be bloomin straighforward  

I hope you managed to get the prescription ok - I was once trying to get a prescription for menopur in filled in Chesvegas but failed miserably at the chemists I tried so although it's a real pain to have to do it at short notice it is probably quicker to come over this end.

On the follies side I'm really praying those little follies catch up and the bigger ones stay on track   - hopefully the extra information from the blood result will have helped them make the best decision for you.

DH and I are thinking of you and have absolutely everything crossed    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb Bee
   Fingers,toes,legs and eyes all cossed for you matey    

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Deb Bee, I hope your follies come on    I was told that I only had 2 ready follies and they ended up collecting 4 which all fertilised and divided. I think you dont know until the day.  Dont worry though, you still have 2 good uns   which is enough.

Fingers crossed hun.

Love

Becca
xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb i only had two follies but then went on to get 11 i will send u a grow folly dance      grow follies grow follies   this should help Hun love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Guys...  for all the    

Got my Menopur,, As you said Puss none of the chemists round here stocked Menopur said they'd have to order... so ended up back at Sheffield to get some...  .... am doing the follie dance myself, mind you Dh says I look ridiculous think my dancing skills aren't up to much.... 

Hi to everyone will get on and do some personals...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well and sleeping peacefully unlike me  been awake since 3.30am so figured i may as well get up and do something useful!

Deb Bee - would we ever expect anything to be simple with you my love  they've obviously considered it carefully with you blood results, sending lots of growing vibes to your little follies  . Hope you're still eating the cauliflower  give DH my deepest sympathies  I wouldn't like to be near you at the mo, tell him I'll try not to have any more bizarre dreams. With regard to the pinapple juice I think I did it for about 14 days really developed a taste for it in the end! I also did loads of positive thinking talked to my ovaries a lot willing them on and then had daily chats with my embies telling them how much I loved them and wanted them to stick! I even wrote a journal which I've carried on throughout the pregnancy so that should be interesting reading for them when the grow up!

Caza - love the new photo of the kids, can't believe how much hair Madison has got

Puss - hope your feet are still up hun and that you are still taking it easy!

Piper - no sign of anything happening with me hun! did you find out who your mystery caller was?

well update on us is that we had a scan on Wednesday and all is still looking really good, heads are still down and custards was so low in my pelvis she struggled to scan it (has dramatically improved my SPD! ) they are now both estimated at 7lb each  think I may have given them too many chocolate puddings . They are a bit concerned about my BP as i now have protein in my urine so midwife coming out to check me over today and Monday and then back at the hospital on Wednesday. Agreed with the consultant that I will be induced on the 13th when I will be 39weeks if they've not put in an appearnace by then but that may be brought forward depending on what happens with my BP! Feeling Huge and getting very bored, but all things considered doing really well!

Lots of love 
Rach


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

rach get plenty of   in and that should start u i had maddison and jacob at 36 + 5 and they were ok i got to fetch them home 2 days later but i bet u dont make it to 39 weeks with heads been down love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Well went for my scan and bloods this morning, EC on Monday..    2 little ones have grown abit, and 2 big ones are even bigger... , hoping they don't burst... so hopefully will have 4...  also had to fetch another prescription for some more menopur for tonight... 

Rach - No sleep,, hope you manage to get some later, must R & C must be getting you ready.. .. 7lb each, tooo many choccy puds NEVER... , and a date 13th March, sure you won't need it.... 


Puss - Hope your taking it easy, resting, feet up etc... , you've got a scan for monday evening haven't you, bet you can't wait to see little bean again... ... Any more symptoms.... 


Piper _ Hows things...  are you having mystery callers,  ... Hows Jack N marysa apart from Fab that is... ...

Caza - Hows you lot, wow you got alot of follies after starting out with 2... 


Becca - Hi, think you may be right and they don't know till day, so heres hoping...  whats happening with you.. 

Michelle - Hows it going are you feeling any better, less worn out...  hows holly.... 

Well better do some work so will catch you all later.

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

DebBee, good luck for Monday   so far so good eh    I am having surgery on 15/3/2007 to remove right ovary.  I am hoping left ovary still has an open tube and was told I would ovulate every month from it with the ovary is removed.  Gives me a little hope of natural conception.  When I recover we are going to get our 2 frosties from CARE    Cant wait.

Take care girls.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi girls abit of an update for you!

Ended up in hospital last Friday for tests and it has been discovered I have Coliosasis (Liver problem related to the pregnancy that causes itching) They have allowed me to come home on weekend leave till Monday morning then I have to go back and..........................

...............................*My babies are booked to be born at 9am Tuesday 27th February 2007!*

Therefore I may not be about for a while, a friend of another site is gonna post and fill you all in and as soon as I get home and get some spare time (dont laugh) I will pop on and say hi! Rach I have my spies watching for your news!

Thank you all for all your help and support for the past year you have been a godsend and I hope to chat to you all soon.

Take care and I will be thinking of you all.

Toni


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow,exciting news!!
Toni, Good luck for Tuesday  How exciting - you're going to meet your babies!  Enjoy every minute of being a mummy - i look forward to hearing your news 
Debbee   Loads and loads of luck for tomorrow!! Hope ec goes well tomorrow - what time are you in hun? Am sending you lots of    for lots of lovely eggies 
Puss, Good luck with your scan tomorrow, how are you feeling? Enjoy seeing your little miracle again, hope you're getting lots of scan piccies to show us!
Becca, hope the surgery goes well for you 
Rach, good to know you have an end date!! Am laughing at the weights  , Hope you're sleeping better hun.
We're all fine here - sending you all lots of love and stuff and big hugs from j & m. dh off on his travels again - exotic luton this time  and he's popping back next weekend 
Sending lots of luck and    
Piper xxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Sorry not been on for a while, just seems to be one thing after another, I'm sick of moaning, so you lot must be definitely sick of me by now.  Blood pressure still high, midwife out yesterday and going to see consultant on Tuesday, had to have blood tests as I have now (another thing) started itching and my niece had that coliosasis, so just checking, get results on Tuesday. 

Deb-bee - have got everything crossed for you for Monday, hope you have loads of lovely follies and that DH is on hand for a good healthy sample, here's to some playmates for all the babies due.

Puss - wishing you luck with you nuchal scan tomorrow, I had one at 12 weeks at Leeds, it is absolutely brilliant to see the little bean again.  Will keep my eye out for your results.  Hope your keeping well and putting your feet up.

Rachg - God the end is in sight, it doesn't seem 5 mins ago since you were saying that you were pregnant and that it was twins and now you and Murray are about to meet Rhubarb and Custard, all the very best and can't wait to meet them too.

Piper - DH away again, at least since I haven't been so well, mine has been at home every night, he said don't get used to it because as soon as baby bean is here and settled, he will be off again.  Hope Jack and Marysa are well and not keeping you too busy.  Take care.

xxTonixx - wow Toni you are going to meet them babies at last, all the best for Tuesday and can't wait to hear that they have arrived safely, what weights and that you are all doing well, don't forget lots of piccies.

Reb- glad to see that you are going to be defrosting your frosties, good luck and hope the surgery goes ok.

To anyone I have missed, hello!!!!

Well girls, I am keeping an eye on you and will update you again next week, miss you all like mad and having my friends to catch up with, but remember, if I am halled up in bed or hospital, I am thinking of you all and DH is keeping me informed, he says he feels he knows you all so well now lol lol.

Take care


xxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

OMG so much news, sorry to disappoint but nothing exciting happening with me 

Deb Bee - Have everything crossed for you for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you and praying that everything goes well!

Puss - have fun lookking at junior again hun, you'll have had more scans than me by the end of this pregnancy 

Toni - Huge amounts of good luck for Tuesday hun, can't wait to hear you good news

Eliibabe - good to hear from you hun, was starting to get worried! If your naughty DH can read all our comings and goings tell him to get posting as well so that we can keep an eye on you!

Piper - Big kiss to J and M

well girls at the start of this pregnancy i was determined to get to 37 weeks which will be tomorrow! can't wait to get the little critters out now so lets hope they've been listening to their dad and arrive on his birthday which is on Thursday, seriously thinking of asking my reflexologist to get my uterus stimulated when I see her on Tuesday!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

god theres lots of news on here deb good luck with the follies puss i bet u Carnot wait to see your little one Toni have a brill birth on Tuesday Carnot wait to see your pics ellibabe hope u feel better soon rach not long for u now piper i bet j & m r keeping u busy are they crawling yet . i went out last night for the first time in agers and i have a bad hanghover i don't think i will be doing that again in a hurry   any way speak to u all soon o Becca good luck with your frosties i hope the surgery goes well and your not in too much pain will it be key hole. see u soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Had a very lazy weekend so far - not much of it left to laze in now though...

Deb Bee - Sending you loads of    for EC tomorrow,  I hope all those follies release fantastic little eggs for DH's guys to get jiggy with tomorrow night - will be thinking of you hun  

Toni - Wishing you loads of    for Tuesday,  how wonderful to know you'll see their two little faces for the first time in only two days time  

Rach - Hang in there girl,  you're doing so well - I can imagine how much you want to just get on with it now - at least you've got that end date now in case the little darlings are a bit too comfy!  How was your BP on Friday - hope it's going in the right direction  

Elliebabe - Aw hun don't be daft - we want to try spur you on and we couldn't do that very well if you weren't telling us when you're feeling completely poo!  My fingers are crossed that you get the all clear from the tests on Tuesday - it's good to hear they're keeping such a close eye on you and bubs  

Piper - Hi there,  hope you're all well and that J & M are kind to their mum while Dad pops over to sunny Luton this week - he goes to all the exotic places doesn't he  

Reb - It's great to hear the doc's think this surgery will improve your chances,      it sounds like real progress.  With all my heart I hope it's successful  - will be willing you on  

Caza - Ouch,  hope that hangover's feeling better now - you have my total sympathy...  

We seem to be doing fine this end at the moment (touching wood!) 12 weeks today and going  to start weaning myself off the steroids from later this week,  but have agreed with the consultant to keep taking the Clexane for now - my tummy looks a bit like a dot to dot page!  

Our nuchal scan is tomorrow tea-time.  Looking forward to seeing Junior again of course,  but naturally a little apprehensive about the results.  Oh well,  fingers crossed we get good news    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just had a few minutes before i wake the monsters  and chaos begins!!
Debbee, few more     heading your way. Everything crossed that it all goes well  
Puss, have fun seeing Junior this afternoon, hope all is well with the scan 
Elliebabe, I'm sure after all this that your baby will be the most placid, laid back imaginable! They also say hard pregnancy easy labour  so should be good for you!
Rach, well done hun, you have done a fab job up to now and i'm sure it won't be too long!
Toni, forgot to add - Tuesday is a fab day (J & M were born on Tuesday 27th and are 8mths old tomorrow )
Caza, hope you're feeling better now!
love to all
Piper xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Just a quick one from me as Holly is protesting for her lunch  

Deb Bee - I really hope you get a fabby number of eggies today and you're not too sore!! Fingers firmly crossed for you  mate  

Puss - 12 weeks and 1 day today matey -   Hope the scan goes well amnd bubba waved to you 

Rach - You're baking rhubarb and custard really well  Can't wait to see what flavour/s you get  

Toni - Good luck for tomorrow hun  

Reb - Good luck with the surgery. Here's to hoping it gives you improved chances   

piper - Luton eh!!! The jetsetter   Hope you, J & M are ok  

caza - OOOh a hangover and 3 kids ...... poor you!!! Hope you managed to get over your hangover ok  

Elliebabe - Not much longer now hun and then all those pregnancy ailments will be behind you. They're soon forgotten once your bubba is in your arms  

Right, can't leave Holly any longer ..... She's beginning to turn up the volume   

Love to everyone and anyone I haven't mentioned

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

hi all hope you dont mind me joining i sent a post agesago but did it wrong iam at care sheffield and on 2ww would love to hear from you. plus can anyone tell me  if they did pg test 18 from ec as i thought it was 14 days so am a bit confused y iam having to wait 18 days thanks   also could someone plaese blow me some bubbles as i dont like number 27 its no luck at the bingo for me lol so got a bad feeling of that number thanks


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi jodyholl they did my test on day 12 but they said it was early due to it been christmas what day r u on now and good luck i will keep my fingers crossed 4 u love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there girls

Just back from the nuchal scan where Junior was very lively,  doing flips and waving.  

The back of neck measurement was 1.5mm which has taken our basic risk factor from the original 1:83 up to 1:693.  We're pleased with that result so far because it takes us out of the high risk category - but we're not quite done yet...  They also take blood at the same time and check a couple of hormones in that too.  The combination of the scan and blood results gives our final risk factor; which the cons will call us with some time on Wed evening..    But looking good so far!  

Cons also mentioned Junior's now 65mm which is more like 13 weeks than 12 - must be all that pudding  

Deb Bee - been thinking of you today - hope you're OK  

Hi Jodyholl - I gather 18 days is standard now at Sheff,  it used to be much less when they were doing the early blood tests... it does seem an awful long time to wait doesn't it...  Blown you some bubbles for luck 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

puss glad your scan went well its brill when u see them wave deb bee hope your ok too love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

Puss brilliant news on the scan...13 weeks thats fantastic, sssoooo pleased for you...  ,,, choccy puds like it... 

Well went for EC today and got 6 eggs... Dr Shaker found 2 more follies,   that were hiding... so now wait till tomorrow hopefully they all will fertilize,, have told me ET maybe weds or thurs....
am abit sore but ok,, keeping everything crossed that they fertilize tonight...      

Luv
DEb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb Bee - Eggcellent news re the 6 eggies matey!!! Fingers crossed for a good rate of fertilisation   

Lots of love
Michelle xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee, fantastic news mate   6 eggies - brill!!! am sending you lots of fertilising vibes now   
Rest up now hun, will keep everything crossed for your news later this morning  
Puss, fab news that the scan went well   Junior taking after his mummy already with the puds  Really glad that all is going well, fingers crossed for the blood results on wednesday. 
Toni, You get to meet your babies today   All the best hun - can't wait to read your news!
love to everyone - what an exciting week this is
love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb thats brill new 6 eggs wow i will do the fertilisation dance    go sperms go sperms love caza


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya

Deb-bee - brilliant news about the 6 eggs, got everything crossed for you this morning that DH's little swimmers have done the trick and you have got 100% fertilisation.  Best of luck matey.  Will be keeping my eye on you.

Puss - that is brilliant news about your nuchal scan, they are good results upto now, it is just a formality with the blood test, when they give you results like that, there is nothing to worry about.  If there had been a problem, they wouldn't have said anything, that was what my clinic said and they tell you there and then if they are sure that there is a problem, thicker neck more of a problem, so relax and put your feet up and start enjoying being pregnant (I'm a good one to talk).  All the very best to you and DH.

Hope everybody else is ok and Good Luck to Toni today.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi

well done debs, 6 eggs is great!!!!......have just been catching upon the whole saga!....fingers crossed for fertilisation . loads o luck for et too.

puss , great news re nuchal scan, its reassuring when they give you those statistics!

ttfn
ruby74


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girlie's!

Puss - great news on the nuchal scan those are really good odds, try not to worry too much about the bloods, 13 weeks is absolutely fantastic  I've got  ahuge bag full of Magazines and books for you here so will have to catch up with you if I ever manage to get these critters to come out!

Deb Bee - WooHoo 6 eggs is fantastic good old Dr Shaker for finding the elusive two, hope Dhs sperm did the jiggy thing in the night and you've got some lovely embies today   Would be lovely is you had them back on Thursday its Murray's birthday and he's been telling the twins to be born on that day for the last 37 weeks!

Jody - welcome to the thread hope we can help you through the 2WW madness!

I've got a spooky one for you girls  as most of you know I'm qualified as a hypnotherapist and do it as a bit of a sideline! well I've been working with a lady called Chris on and off for about 4 years, usually see her about once or twice a year and then don't hear anything from her as she's coping again,(last saw her about 18 months) anyway a couple of weeks ago she popped into my head for some reason and I thought oh dear I'm going to have to refer her on as its too close to me giving birth! Anyway she rang about half and hour ago to try to book an appt  Do you think this means they are on the way.................................. Very Spooky!

Love Rach


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey guys!

I am thrilled to announce the safe arrival of Toni & Neils Twins!

Born today by C-section just before 10am ~ *Molly* weighed 4lb 10oz & *Finley* 5lb 2oz .

Mum and Babies doing really well ~ Toni sounded sooooooooo proud in her text today! 

        

*MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!

TONI & NEIL

ON THE BIRTH OF

MOLLY & FINLEY!!

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME PICCIES!

LOTS OF LOVE

SARAH & PETE

X X X X*

        ​


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

well done deb bee on the six eggs hope they are doing ok and ready to go to work 
iam on day 13 of 18 day wait and felt quite crappy yesterday and today so i did the test and got a   still hasnt sunk in yet but i bought a clear blue digital just to make sure i wasnt seeing things, 
good luck all and loads of       and      


love jody xxxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations toni and neil on the birth of molly  and finley   and congratulations jodyholl on your   lots of exciting news love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations Toni and Neil   

We're so pleased to hear Finlay and Molly have arrived and you're all safe and well !!


Awww - congratulations Jodyholl - well done there girl - wishing you a happy and healthy next 8 months  

Deb Bee - Read your update this morning at work but couldnt reply as too many people around my desk!!    So pleased they found those two extra follies for you and I've been hoping and praying that you got good news on the fertilisation this morning - everything's staying crossed   

Rach - Sounds like you're catching some of those second sight vibe thingymajigs from the lovely Piper mate - lets hope you're right.  Ooooh,  what if you get a great night's sleep tonight - that'll have us all going won't it.....    

Elliebabe - thanks for the reassurance,  can't wait to get that final confirmation tomorrow night then I'll try to do as you say and relax a bit 

Clur - how are you doing hun - feet up on that slave,  that's the spirit girl 
His picture still gives me the giggles everytime I see it  - any chance of a swap to the feather duster version - you never know it may help Rach go into labour  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Congratulations Toni and Neil   
Welcome to the world Finley and Molly! Can't wait to see some pictures 
Enjoy every second, hope you're all home soon
Love Piper, dh, Jack and Marysa xxxxx

Jody, Many congratulations! wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy 

Debbee, hope you've had some great news today - am sending lots more   
Have you et tomorrow or Thursday? Have everything crossed for you and your embies  
lots of love all
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Well 5 out of the 6 fertilized.... ... and have got my ET tomorrow with Dr Shaker, so laydees lots of     please   then the lovely cyclogest.... 


Toni and Neil  - Congratulations on the birth of Finley and Molly...   bet your both ssooooooo thrilled, really pleased for you both, all the best...  

Jody - Brill news on your   bet your still in shock..... 

Rach - Murrays birthday it is then.... ... wish him a happy birthday from me tomorrow... ,,, Psychic  giving me the heebee geebees 

Puss - Hope your relaxing matey, and got those feet up,  .. with a bar of choccy in one hand and a ginger nut in the other...  

Piper - hope your ok, and Jack n marysa are brill as always, and of course hope hubbys ok... ,, any thoughts on our Rach, when do you think R & C will arrive... 

Elliebabe - Nice to hear from you, glad your doing ok....  are we still on bed rest ...

Clur - Matey, nice to hear from you, hows the bump... hope you've got your feet up, and being waited on, ooohhhhh the piccie tell nige to do the same photo backwards....  

Caza - Thanks for your fertilization dance... , hope everybody doing ok... 

Michelle - Hows things, hope hollys doing ok  ,, think you should put some piccies on.. 

Well gotta go will catch up with you all later... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb i am so pleased for u i have a good feeling this time for u love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee.
Am absolutwly thrilled for you    Its fantastic!!! go embies go!! 
Will keep everything crossed for you and hope et goes well tomorrow   
Have just spoken to Rach (were your ears burning!) and we were saying that Murray might get his birthday wish after all, I had a feeling it would be tonight or tomorrow - so we shall see. Hopefully Rach will be on later to give us the latest update 
Lots of love and luck for tomorrow
love Piper, Jack and Marysa (big hugs to auntie Debbee from J & M)


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

deb bee good luck on those embys hope ur ok and heres some            for you and                




love jody x x x x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girlie's

thought I'd better check as this may be my last opportunity  been at the hospital this afternoon and asked for a membrane sweep which the agreed to but when then did found that I am already 4 cm dilated so looks like things may be happening soon! DH will be ringing Piper as soon as they arrive and she will update you! having said that I'll probably still be sat here next week  they are inducing me on the 6th now though so not too long to wait!

Toni and Neil - huge congratulations on the births of Molly and Finlay, hope you are all well!

Deb Bee - Excellent news on the embies, this is the one hun! I bet your ears have been burning all day I was talking to Clure about you over lunch as well 

well watch this space girlie's
Love Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach....  

OMG so exciting.......  , get murray to get the tape measure out to see if you've dilated any more we need to know......  ... ohhhh matey sat here grinning..... 
Keep us updated...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow,  Rach,  I'm sooooo excited too!!!  
Good luck, I'm going to be on the edge of my seat until we hear you're all ok - can't wait for news!
We're all with you in spirit hun - go go go!!!!    

And Deb Bee - 5 out of 6 is absolutely fantastic news hun,  now get ready for serious sofa and chocolate time once ET's done tomorrow - now start practicing.....  "peel me a grape darling"......  

Piper - your intuition strikes again - honestly if you could bottle it hun you could make a million  

And we've had good news too - our consultant just called to say the blood tests were back and our risk factor has now gone up to 1 in 1091...  We're really happy we can stop worrying about it now  

ttfn
Puss  (with a big cheshire cat grin  )
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss 

Thats brilliant news   really chuffed for you both....

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! All the news on here is wonderful  

Toni - Congratulations to you and DH on the safe arrival of Molly and Finley   

Deb Bee - That's a wicked fertilisation rate matey .... Come on embies     I'm soooo pleased for you   Good luck for tomorrow hun xxx

Puss - What wonderful news re: the nuchal scan and bloods  One less thing to worry about  

Rach - 4 cm's dilated   Looks like full steam ahead!!!! I'll be waiting for your news   Good luck  

Jody -    Well done hun. Here's to a trouble free pregnancy  

piper - Hope J & M are well   When is DH due home?

caza - How much hair has Madison got!!!   Bless her 

Big hugs to everyone else xx

As for us ... We're all fine. Holly is teething now bless her. I thought it's be a bit early for her to be teething but apparently not. Poor little mite thinks her world's ended  She LOVES bonjela though ... I'm sure she pretends her choppers are hurting her just so she can have some   I'm a bit nbetter. Still have days when I feel a bit low but think I'll try and talk to my health visitor about it.
Any hooo -- 

I'll be checking the board like a loony

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

God I don't check for one day and it all happens!!!!


A huge congratulations to Toni on the safe arrival of   Molly and   Finley, brilliant weights for the weeks.  Hope mummy and babies are doing well and can't wait to see all the piccies.

Rachg - OMG you are dilating, they are coming, how scarey, it all seem so far away and now you are going to be a mummy and daddy, all the best and will be thinking of you today.  Get Murray to keep Piper informed.  Awaiting your very precious news with bated breathe.

Deb-bee - absolutely fantastic news 5 out of 6, lets us all know later how et went and we expect feet up with chocolate cake for the next two weeks.  You asked a while back about 2ww and stimming and what we did - well, i spoke to baby bean about 100 times a day, had reflexology about 6 times and reiki with crystals twice a day, don't know if this worked and I was alot more optimistic.  Good luck and we are all here for the boredom.  

Puss - fantastic news on the blood results, told you it was just a formality.  Now start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy.  When do you see midwife or doc again?  Are you starting to believe that you are actually pregnant, me and DH were saying that we are going to be a mummy and daddy very soon and can't believe it, and I am nearly 36 weeks pregnant, so if it hasn't sunk in yet, don't worry it hasn't with me and I have had every pregnancy problem going.

Piper - Hope John isn't away for too long this time and that Jack and Marysa are keeping you busy.  Don't forget we are relying on you for updates on Rach.  Take care.

Jody - A huge congratulations on your .  Heres to a healthy 8 months. Take care.

Michelle - great to hear from you, hope that Holly's little teeth are not giving her too much trouble.

Everybody else, hope your all ok.

Well me , was back on ward Tuesday for 4 hours, because blood pressure was high again, monitored until 7 then let me out again, midwife tomorrow, then back on ward next tuesday, then see how it goes, not on complete bedrest, allowed up but got to take it easy as having quite alot of dizzy spells.  Little baby take some advice to Rachg twins, hurry up.  Anyway apart from that, I am ok and looking forward to hearing all your news and hopefully have some of my own in news 3/4 weeks.

xxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb good luck with those embies puss brill new with your bloods u can stop worrying now hun and enjoy rach god 4cm i was 4cm when i got there 8 hours and i had had them so carnt wait for the news today michelle dont feel low your a mum in a million. teething i bet maddison and jacob are they had me up at 11 then at 2 then at 5 then they wanted to get up at 630 i am knacked. ellibabe not long now hun keep resting piper do j and m sleep through. any way speak to u all soon jody i bet your still on   love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

well the hospital had me totally convinced that they were imminent yesterday but I'm still sat here twiddling my thumbs with nothing happening! DH well disappointed as he was hoping to get his birthday off work! I wouldn't hold your breath girls I may still be here and waiting to be induced on the 6th but hey ho thats not far away! Its also the day that the baby that I lost was due so feel like it may be a bit of an omen!

Deb Bee - hope your little embies are snuggling up nicely let us know how it all goes today and get those feet up!

Puss - Excellent news on your Nuchal stats you must be well chuffed, you can maybe start to enjoy in now hun as your going into the blooming phase  I'm still bl**dy waiting for mine it never arrived 

Ellibabe - good to hear that things are a little more settled with you, not long to go now!

Michelle and caza - oh the joys of teething I have all this to look forward to! (if they ever come out!)

Piper - how are you today my stalking buddy!

Right then if you could all start doing a little contraction dance  that would be great!

love Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

OOOOOOOOh Rach - You had me going then!! Here's a contraction dance hun
    

I'm keeping my eye on you 

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

rach u mean they sent u home at 4 cm they could break your waters they did mine. i lost a baby too and my due date for that baby was the 10/08 i am glad i had maddison and jacob on the 7/08 theres lots of spooky going on on here love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

And a dance for Rach from me too.....

          

Don't think anyone would take a bet on you holding out until the 6th hun  

love
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys...

Firstly a little contraction dance for our rach.....         

Well ET went okish Dr Shaker ended up doing it, had trouble with the cervix.... , and they were running 2 hours behind.... not much fun when your told to drink plenty of water and hold your water talk about painful.... ... so now got feet up.... 

Will do personals later trying to shout instuctions to dh on making a stew.... ... bring on the gaviscon......  ..

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
Fab news!!! sending lots of     to you and your embies sweetie!
When do you test now? sending you all the luck i possibly can  
Just to keep you updated... Rhubarb and Custard are extremely happy where they are and have decided to stay as long as they can. Should they decide to make a move I shall let you all know asap. I believe i am near the top of a very long list of phone calls for poor murray to make and as soon as is humanly possible i shall post  Rach, enjoy your last few days of peace and quiet hun xx
caza, yep i'm very lucky J & M sleep very well, we did have a blip when they were first weaned but now as long as i feed them enough they sleep from 7- 730/8 
love to everyone
Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb Bee - Fantastic news that your embies are safely snuggled up   How many cells were they? Did you get any snowbabies?
I can just imagine you shouting Stew makng instructions to Dh   Gaviscon may not work hun, you might have to go industrial and have rennies   Here's lots of love and luck coming your way    

piper - Everytime I see that you or Rach have posted I get butterflies   I'm like a cat on hot bricks.

caza - Thankyou for your kind words hun  

Everyone else ... will do personals later, Holly is stirring from a mammoth 2 hour nap!!! 

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb bee well done with those little embies on board lots of    sticking vibes now rach come on girl don't keep us in suspense    any way speak soon love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there girls

We had proper fish & chips for tea,  with mushy peas!  Fantastic    I've not had them for ages and ages and I've been fantasizing about them since Monday...  Does that count as a craving - think jelly tots might be safer  

Deb Bee - Hunt the cervix - I remember that one!  All done now and those embies are getting comfy and settled in now I'm sure.  Hope you're comfy on that sofa with all the remotes commandeered...  How did the stew go down,  did you get dumplings as well - if so,  can he come to our house and do one tomorrow please....  

Rach - if you're still reading then here's a bit more contraction dancing - is it helping yet?  

     


Piper - thanks for keeping us all updated on Rach's progress,  we'll be watching like hawks all weekend    I was looking at the picture of J&M earlier and thinking how much bigger they've grown,  can't believe they're 8 months old now!  Is Jack still much bigger than his sister or is she catching him up?  

Mrs C - ooh your name's changed,  that's technical that is - I'm impressed    That's a lovely picture of Holly by the way - very cute  

Caza - hi there,  do you have anything exciting planned this weekend - I'm doing Meadowhell tomorrow with mum - need to look for some tights that don't cut off the circulation around my middle..   

Big hello to everyone else - hope you have a great weekend...

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

meadowhall i when last sat it was packed we are all going to a wedding tomorrow night my cousins i have got one of those dress tops with legging but dont no if to were it as i am not a size 10 lol i craved cooked dinners when i was pg but sicked it back up each time sorry tmi when your just about to eat fish and chips any way see u soon love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I'm Still Here  no sign of anything happening so I would start taking bets on me making it till the 6th for induction!

Piper - thanks for keeping the girls informed

Deb - Great news that your embies are snuggled up and that DH is waiting on you hand and foot, My poor DH is having to put my pants and socks on for me   hope you survived the stew

Puss - Hhhmm proper fish and chips I love them, I've bought the kids a packet of jelly tots this morning for old times sake  hope you managed to find some very sexy maternity tights 

Michelle - lovely new photo of Holly

Caza - Have a great time at the wedding I can't wait to buy some proper clothes again, although dread to think what size i will be 


I'm off to a breastfeeding lecture this pm, the kids obviously thought I needed to go to it before they arrived 

Have a good weekend girls

Love Rach


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies  

Just thought I would bob on and let you know that we got home yesterday afternoon.  Had a fab time and are both totally chilled out ready for tx.  

Should be going to Care on Tuesday but think we will move to next week, they are expecting AF this week but personally think it will be next week.

Not had chance to catch up so have I missed anything?

xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

hmm Linda, what haven't you missed!! 
I'll try and summarise for you!
Toni, has given birth to her twins - Molly and Finley  We are still waiting to hear all about them though - she should be with us soon.
Puss's junior has been a tinker and has had all of our heaqrts in our mouths. But all is well and he has a good steady heartbeat and the test results have all come back great 
Debbee, has had ec and et and has 2 lovely embies on board as we speak - lots of     to you hun
Rach's Rhubarb and Custard are now very comfy and despite being 4cm dilated since wednesday they are still not out yet!!  Watch this space!!!
Jody, has a bfp!!! 
Elliebabe has been in and out of hospital with high bp and is now at home and eagerly awaiting the arrival of her bubs
So no nothing much been going on...
apologies if i have left anything else but i thought this would give linda the gist of things!!
love to all
Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Piper I feel up to date now.  

Congrats to Jody  

Will try and do personals later but hope everyone is happy and healthy. xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Well still got my feet up, and yes I survived the stew.. .. it was lovely and yes Puss I got dumplings, cooked to perfection, think he should cook more often, well out of the 5 fertilized eggs, only 3 divided ed properly, so unfortunately didn't get any frosties, ssooo now am sitting and waiting examining every twinge.....   please keep sending the    please mates.... 


Rach - Still here matey, as Piper said R&C obviously like it where they are... ... well tomorrows the day, bet you excited, can't wait for some piccies make sure murrey rings our piper,, ssoooo exciting...


Piper - You of course must have the phone by your side at all times... , and be ready to post at a minutes notice as this boards gonna be very busy tomorrow... ,, hows things with Jack n marysa... 


Puss - Fish n chips eerrmmmm lovely lots of vinegar I hope... ,, must be the cravings matey, just worry if you want them for breakfast.... ,,, what happens next with you, anymore scans booked..


Michelle - Love the photo of Holly.. .. a 2 hour nap I can't fault her... 


Linda - How was the holiday,   did you have a good time,, did you manage to change your appt at Care.


Caza - How did the wedding go.. .. 


well will catch you all later, and wait excitedly on Rachs news tomorrow.... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

well I'm still here  so I'll be off to be induced in the morning! please keep everything crossed for an easy labour for us and as soon as there is any news the lovely Piper will be informed!

Debs - Still have everything crossed for you hun, but may have to uncross the legs tomorrow!!!!

lots of love 
Rach


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Afternoon  

Deb Bee ~       glad you survived the stew. Sending lots of         thoughts your way. 

The holiday was absolutely fantastic and just what was needed.  Managed to get the appointment at Care changed to next Wednesday, so  AF doesn't mess me around. 

Rach ~ Good Luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all having a stress free Monday.

xxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Rach - well, those little angels are holding out to the last minute aren't they - mind you,  if they're still getting fed jelly tots then you can't blame them really can you!  All our best wishes for tomorrow hun,  I hope it's as smooth and uncomplicated as it can possibly be - ooo I'm so excited for you    

Deb Bee - oh dear,  I think you've just reminded me to have a new craving - dumplings......  Keep those feet up mate,  just think you might get steak & kidney pie next at this rate  

Sending you loads of    for those embies! 

Welcome back Linda - good to hear you're relaxed and ready for your appt next week  

Elliebabe - hope you're doing ok hun - I keep thinking about you - not much longer to wait till that little one appears now  

We told my mum & DH's parents our news over the weekend, they were all surprised and delighted - we've asked them to keep it quiet for another couple of weeks before they get on the bush telegraph though - we're still not quite ready to tell the world!    

Gave in and bought some maternity jeans this weekend - my jeans were fine up to a couple of weeks ago,  but when I did them up on Sat am I found they cut me in half and produced a stunningly attractive tyre effect flopping over the top... what a relief elastic sides are!    It's not looking good for a nice compact bump is it girls...  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
Just want to wish you all the luck in the world tomorrow, hope its quick and pain free  
Can't wait for that call to tell me that rhubarb and Custard have finally arrived 
Enjoy every second, time really does go so fast.
Debbee, 
Glad dh is looking after you and that those embies are snuggling in nicely   . What date do they get you to test now? Sending you lots of luck and love and   
Puss,
hmm stretchy waistbands  Its when you're still happier wearing them 8mths after the birth that you need to worry  Well i always subscribed to the 9mths on 9mths off theory, as it was twins do you think i get an extra 9mths to get it off? 
13 wks now - you'll be amazed how quickly time goes (except the last few weeks of course)
Elliebabe - are you still there hun?
Linda, tell us more about the fab holiday - is that you and the heffalump in the picture? Good luck for your appt!
Toni, hope you are enjoying being a mummy, let us know how you're getting on 
Well another milestone reached in this house today - Jack did his first proper commando style crawl forwards today   Nothing is now safe in my house    Marysa still seems happy doing backwards press ups but i'm sure she won't be far behind 
Well will post tomorrow as soon as i have any news (we are out of the house between 10-12am but apart from that you will get the news the minute i do!!!  )
lots of love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

rach good luck for tomorrow i carnt wait to here your news puss did u enjoy your fish and chips lodgey were on holiday did u go. deb bee did u have all 3 put back i was like u i had 11 5 fertilized but only 3 were good enough but i had 2 put back they binned the other keep relaxing and i will do a sticking dance     stick embies stick embies hi to every one els well the wedding she looked lovely the do was lovely but there were fighting early on so we left at 930 for just in case there were any more good job we left there were but they did invite all the local n** heads lol. piper well done to jack   marysa wont be long  love caza


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Piper ~ yes tis us on the elephant  poor thing  Something I always wanted to do.

I am really useless at uploading these pictures on here as it never works so won't attempt it now, but if anyone has any tips I will give them a go. In Singapore we visited Sentosa by Cable Car, bit weird as the cable car goes through an office block out the other side and then over the top of a couple of cruise boats  We also did the zoo in Singapore and that was great, it was nice to see the animals not behind bars, they are great believers in using other methods like water. When we got to Thailand we did 2 trips the Elephant ride for a couple of hours and then we visited 4 other islands by Speed Boat which was great. The hotel had its own Spa so we indulged in a massage and facial etc, well would be rude not too 

I will leave a couple of links for the hotels that we stayed at.

*Singapore* ~ http://www.mandarinoriental.com/singapore/

*Thailand* ~ http://www.centralhotelsresorts.com/ckbr/gallery.asp

xxxxxx

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Lodgey*....I'm getting jealous of this talk of Thailand & Singapore  Didn't think much of Singapore (we went to Sentosa as well) - only did quick (4 day) stopover on way to see my parents in New Zealand but I love Thailand...been there twice (Bangkok & Koh Samui) and its where DP and me "got together" (we'd been friends for many years) so always have very fond memories...we've got several photos of us on elephant ride as well !! There's a few of the photos of my trips to Thailand under my photo gallery...

You can upload some photos into your Photo Gallery on here too...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Natasha ~ I tried with some other photo's around Christmas but it kept erroring, I got frustrated and then vowed never to try again  

Is there any knack to doing it?

Will have a look at yours now.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lodgey said:


> Thanks Natasha ~ I tried with some other photo's around Christmas but it kept erroring, I got frustrated and then vowed never to try again
> 
> Is there any knack to doing it?
> 
> ...


you need to make sure that they're the correct size (can't remember what it is but it says it on the photo gallery when you uploads)...try opening your photos in something like Microsoft Picture Manager and then resize them in that....then try uploading into your photo gallery...

If you still have problems then you can always post on Technical Support and hopefully Tony will be able to help you better than me !!

N x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all 

Just popped on to wish Rach lots of love and luck for tomorrow     I'm sure things will go brilliantly. xxx
My prediction is that Rhubarb and Custard are both boys   
Let's see if I'm as wrong as you were about Holly  
I'm going to be like a cat on hot bricks all day tomorrow now!!!

I'll come back to do personals later

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i think rhubarb and custard are a boy and a girl weighing 5 lb 11 and 5 lb 12 love caza


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

I too think that Rhubard and Custard will be a boy and a girl weighing in at 5 lb 5 and 5 lb 7

Good Luck

xx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just wanted to wish Rach and Murray all the luck for today and welcome rhubarb and custard into the world.  I predict boy and girl 5.5 and 5.7lb.  Whatever they are, they will be beautiful and well waited for.

Puss - glad to hear that the maternity clothes are coming out.  I didn't start until 20 weeks but boy do I need them now.  I feel like an elelephant, not that anyone apart from DH gets to see me, I seem to have a bad day every other now.  You take care and you take your own time in telling people to good news.

Piper - yeah I'm still here, back at clinic today for BP check and again on Friday, then seeing consultant next Tuesday about little bean coming early, I do hope so.  Jack and Marysa crawling, nothing is safe now, but it must be worth it.  Are you going to go for anymore, or are they keeping you busy enough.  Don't forget any news as quck as you can.

Deb-bee -  I am thinking of you all the time and sending you reiki and holding my crystals and thinking of you.  When do you test and what size embies did you have put back.  Hope your ok and taking it easy.  We are all here for you.

Lodgey - glad to see you had a great holiday and that you are back and raring to go with tx.

Mrs C - corr holly is absolutely beautiful, you must be so proud.  Take care.

xxTonixx - well don't know when your home, but hope your enjoying motherhood.

all take care and will be watching today with bated breathe.

xxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Well they have a bed free so its all systems go for Rach and Murray.
   
Can't wait to hear!! 
ps
Oh and i reckon 7lb11 and 7lb13 boy and a girl or boy boy - can't decide!!
just said to dh i think i'm worse waiting for rach's babies than i was waiting for mine.


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Hope everyones well 
Just logged on to send contraction vibes to Rach -       

Sticky vibes to Deb Bee -        

Growing vibes to Puss and Jody -   

Love to absolutely everyone else   I'll come back and finish personals later.

Hugs to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

OMG... 

This is driving me mad spent all morning on site off site,  come on Rach yippeeeee   

luv
Deb Bee  x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I know what you mean Deb Bee have been popping in and out myself.

Hope its going well Rach.

xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Me too!

And I'm going for one of each,  7lb 6oz and 6lb 12oz....  

Go go Rach!   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

any news on rach yet love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

sorry, no news yet!
We are out this morning from 10-1130, but apart from that will get any news to you asap.
Rach, hope all is well and that R & C are well on their way 
lots of love an impatient piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Come On Rach.....  ooooohhhheeeeeeeeeeeeee  

Gosh this is driving me mad, do you think she needs a hand  , ot two... ...
Come on R & C lets be having you... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

hello all hope your all ok,can anyone tell me if they had backache early on in pg as in a moring iam woken with really bad backache not sure if its the pessaries or not as it seems to ease later on in the day  any feedback would be great thanks love jody x x x x x 




good luck to rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

I have news!!!
Rach is a mummy!! 
I am delighted to announce that Rachel and Murray are very proud parents to
Euan James 7lb  and Imogen Eve 6lb7oz 
I have spoken to Rach and she is fine but still drugged up!  She had a pretty horrendous time and
Euan was born by ventouse at 0040 and Imogen by c-section at 0131. The epidural failed so Rach had to have a general for the c-section. Details to follow 

Just want to be the first to congratulate Rach and Murray, We are all delighted and so very pleased for you. Imogen and Euan are very lucky to have such wonderful parents. Imogen and Euan, welcome to the world  we can't wait to meet you!
Sending you all our love Tracy, John, Jack and Marysa xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

whoo hoo !!!!

i just spoke to rach too..poor girl..still very floaty lite by the sounds of her!

what terrrific news . am very very proud of you rachael!
massive congratulations on the arrival of euan and imogen , and so pleased for you that you got a lil girl and a lil boy. may they bring you a life time of joy.  

cant wait to see them....oooh think some shoppings in order now too.


debs hope your resting up and thinking positive thoughts...(am saving the dungarees for you!)
   . positive vibes girl . will be keeping a check on your progress. xxx


ruby74 x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Wooohooooo - they're here!   

Oh well done Rach  

Congratulations to you and Murray on the safe arrival of Euan and Imogen - DH and I are absolutely delighted for you both  

I just can't wait to see you all now!  

Huge hugs 

love
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

big congratulations on Euan and imogen      hope u have a speedy recovery love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

GO  Girl  Go Girl......  

Congratulations to Rach and Murray on the birth of Euan and Imogen, what fantastic weights... and one of each fantastic.....

      

Were both really chuffed for you both, and what lovely names.... 

Sending you lots of Love,,  YYIIPPPPEEEEEE

Deb Bee x x


----------



## jodyholl (Mar 28, 2006)

congrats rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

To Rachel and Murray

A big congratulations to you both on becoming parents to Euan and Imogen, fantastic weights, wishing you all the best and welcome to this world little babies.  Can't wait to see you all.

     


Again a congratulations.

Love Tracey, Jon and Baby Bean

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Congratulations to Rachel & Murry 
on the birth of   euan &   Imogem
Love debbie


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

OOOOOOOOH one of each 

*Welcome to the world Euan James & Imogen Eve!!! What beautiful names and very respectable weights. Rach and Murray you must be soooooooo proud*   

With Lots of Love

Michelle,Ben and Holly xxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just thought I'd do my personals whilst I'm here and Holly is quiet 

Rach - See my previous post --- WELL DONE HUN  

Deb Bee - Hope you're still letting DH wait on you hand and foot. Are you working or have you taken your 2ww off? Sending you sticky vibes and baby dust    

Puss - Brilliant news on the maternity clothes   I LOVED my maternity jeans. They were probably the most comfortable pair of trousers I've ever worn   (Did I just say that?!!) Hope you're feeling well  It's lovely that you've shared your wonderful news with some family members  

Elliebabe - Not long to go for you now  You're next!!! I really hope that it all goes brilliantly for you. At least all those pregnancy ailments you've had will go away and you'll be left with a wonderful end result  

piper - Thanks for giving us Rach and Murrays news   It's great that Jack is on the move and I had to laugh at the vision of Marysa kinda going backwards bless her   Sounds like you're going to have eyes in the back of your head now!!

Linda - I love the pic in your avatar. My Mum adores Thailand and is going on a tour of the Middle East for her holiday this year. Everytime she goes to Thailand she says she wants to go back and live there!!! I hope you've come back refreshed and ready for your tx 

caza - How are you and you're little troupe? 

Just a bit about us ....

On Monday Holly had to go for her injections. Poor little mite had to have three and she was heartbroken bless her. At least that should be it now until she's one  Yesterday she had an appointment with a Paediatrician at the hospital where she was born just to go over her scan results for her 'clicky hip'. Her hip it turns out is fine but now I find out that there's something else wrong with her  
For the last 3 weeks she's had a discharge coming from her tummy button. I saw 2 health visitors and a doctor who all gave me conflicting advice but they did all say it was nothing ... in fact they all made me feel like a neurotic Mum!! I was unhappy about their advice and knowing I had an appointment with the hospital I thought I'd bring it to their attention.
The Paed looked at it and then decided to get a wee sample and a swab (not easy with a 16 week old!!), so he could rule a few things out. He was VERY thorough and wasn't happy with the way I'd been fobbed off by the HV and our doctors surgery.
As he'd not really seen anything like it before he spoke to the Consultant Paed and also the Paed Surgeon who has asked me to bring Holly in for minor surgery   It's something called a granuloma(sp??) and is pretty easy to remedy but I'm sooooooo hacked off that my concerns didn't seem to have been taken seriously in the first place. It's hard enough knowing what's right and what isn't without the 'professionals' dismissing you!! Sorry for the rant but I'm really upset!!

Lots of Love

Michelle xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Rachel and Murray on the safe arrival of Euan and Imogen.

Welcome to the world Euan  and Imogen 

Look forward to seeing some pictures.

Linda xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning  

Just wanted to let you know that I spoke to Nickinoo last night, she is fine but having a few technical problems with PC    She says hello to everyone and also congratulations to Rach and Murray.

Sure she will get on as soon as she can.

Have a good Friday, its almost the weekend    

xxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi to everyone!
Just a quick note to let you know Rach is hoping to be home tomorrow!  Yippee!
Debbee, how are you hun, when you gonna test sweetie? I do admire all of you peeps with self control 
Sending you lots of       
Michelle, sory to hear about Holly's granuloma, hope the op goes well. When will it be?
love to everyone - have to go!!!!!!!
Piper xx


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Girls!

I'm so sorry I have been AWOL for so long! Had a few things going on and then the darn puter has been playing up!

Hope you are all well!

A HUGH CONGRATULATIONS TO RACH AND MURRAY

WELCOME TO THE WORLD IMOGEN AND EUAN​      ​
Love and hugs

Nicki

xxx​


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

​          
HUGE HUGE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO RACH AND MURRAY - YOU MUST BE OVER THE MOON  ​
Hope you're home soon with your precious little bundles ...... love their names!. I'm so so happy for you both   
Looking forward to hearing more from you ...... take extra special care all four of you ...... much love   

Hope everyone is well ..... so much is happening on here at the moment .....it's nail biting stuff ...... so exciting! Well ...... I'm afraid I've got to keep it short and sweet (again) I'm on borrowed time (as usual)  so just want to say few quick words....

Deb Bee ..... sending you lots and lots of       . When do you test or are you keeping everything low key? Would love to know so I can keep an eye on you ..... I'll be thinking about you anyway ..... take things easy and get those feet up. Lots of love   

Puss ..... how you doing? Hope you're feeling well ..... so we're in the maternity clothes? Fantastic !!! I loved shopping for maternity wear .... I can honestly say it's the only time I really spoilt myself ..... and why not .... there's so much fantastic stuff out there ....... happy shopping!!! Just you take care .... thinking about you ..... lots of love   

Piper ..... ahhh ..... they're crawling are they? That's it now ..... get those sockets covered, all ornaments put away!  Bless ..... I feel it's wonderful to see ..... but then think ..... ohhhhh ...... they're growing and changing so quickly ..... my little babies ..... and where has the time gone? Eight months .....  Glad to hear all is well ..... take care lots of love   

Caza ..... how are your little brood? Hope they're doing just as well and aren't running you ragged!   

Hi to everyone else ...... sorry can't do personals ..... feel very guilty ..... but just want to let you all know I do still think about you all and try to catch up with your progress from time to time .... I just don't get the time to reply that's all. Anyway ..... hope you are all well and everything is going how it should be ..... take care xxxx

Well ..... we're not bad ..... had rough time with illness's really .... colds, sick bugs then teething then colds again  at the moment I've got Naomi shooting luminous snot across the room. Everytime she goes to sneeze .... we all take cover until we think it's safe . Bless .... she's absolutely full of it - it's heart breaking . Apart from that.... we're fine. They're not crawling yet - don't think either of them will to be honest ..... they love standing up ...... one day I'm sure they'll just up and off.... watch out moggies .... here they come  . Hopefully off to house in South of France next week. It'll be their first time. Don't think I'll get much approval from fellow passengers if Naomi is still under the weather ..... but can guarantee it will clear us a space    . Should be interesting !!

Sorry don't log on that often anymore ..... but promise I am keeping an eye on you when I can 

Hopefully catch up soon ....... love to you all .....take care

Much love Pasha, Naomi and Ruby xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Pasha*....

...just had to jump in on this thread & say I am lurving the photo of your 2 little cherubs...the matching tops are excellent, can I be nosey & ask where you got them from  (not that I'm needing any baby clothes just yet but hey, you never know !!)

take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Gosh can't believe Rach could be home today, its sooooo exciting.....  , hope you've got some photos ready for us rach, not that I know how to put piccies on its beyond me.... , 
Me, well am still hanging on in there, positive one moment then think I've got period pains..... my test day is this friday, not convinced I want it to arrive though..... if you know what I mean...


Rach - If your home yipppeee,    my you've got your hands full now... .. you and murray will be busy.... hope your feelin ok with the rough ride you had matey....  love to you all x x


Puss - Any Symptoms, keep us updated we want to know all the gruesome details, sicky etc... ... hope your taking things easy, oh hows the maternity trousers baring up.... 


Piper - Get your phone ready mate am sure Rach will be ringing you... , hows things your end is hubby home at the mo, I've lost track... 


Michelle - Gosh poor Holly, no wonder you were mad bet you could strangle somebody.. when will holly have to have her operation....


Elliebabe - Not long matey its your turn next... .. bet you can't wait, what you been up to... 


Pasha - Nice to hear from you, thought you'd got lost.. .. love the tops their fab, have a nice time in france and that Naomi gets rid of the projectile snot... 


Caza - Hows things...been up to anything exciting.... 


Nicki - Glad to have you back.... , glad you got the pooter up and running again...


Linda - Is it your appt at Care next week, if so hope it goes well, let us know how you get on... 


well gonna go and grab a sandwich, hope your all havin a good weekend.... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ..... you must think me an absolute liar saying I don't get much time to log on .... and here I am again .  

Just quickly popped on to see if there was and news about Rach?  She must be absolutely shattered .... 

Natasha ..... the tops are from a company in London called NO ADDED SUGAR.  There website is:  www.noaddedsugar.co.uk 

Hope everyone well ..... 

Deb Bee .....     ..... sending you some more to keep you going   fingers crossed and see you Friday    

Speak soon everyone

Ta ta for now  Pasha xxx



/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pasha said:


> Natasha ..... the tops are from a company in London called NO ADDED SUGAR. There website is: www.noaddedsugar.co.uk
> 
> /links


Thanks Pacha !!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
Quick update for you all....
Rach, Euan and Imogen came home on saturday and are settling well,
I hope to speak to the new mummy today but we have been keeping in touch by text.
She asked me to tell you all that she is ok (if a bit sore ) but that it might be a while before she finds time to get back on here.
I will pass on all your messages, and i'm sure it won't be too long before Rach is back 
love to you all and lots of      to Debbee
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning... 

Piper - Glad Rach, Euan and Imogen are all at home, not surprised shes sore, but glad everyones ok... ... when you speak to the New Mummy  (how fab does that sound) today please pass on my Congratulations again and all mine and DHs love to them all... ... 

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm Back!!!!!!!! its 4.30am and the babes and dad are all sock on but mums mind is racing so thought I'd check up on you all 
Well as you've heard the birth was eventful, but not feeling up to covering that one at the mo, particularly as some of you have it still to come!
Well how can I describe finally being a mummy, its the most exhausting, incredible, awe inspiring journey I've ever been on, I could just sit and gaze at them for hours and can't believe that they are actually mine, Murray and I keep looking at each other and saying we made them! Daddy is an absolute natural and has been a complete rock over the last week , I thought it wouldn't be possible to love him any more than I did, but I do as there is a whole new dimension to our lives now!

The Babes are doing really well, eating for england and my breast milk is struggling to keep up so they have 1 bottle of formula a day, was absolutely devastated the first time we had to do it, but I can't keep beating myself up about it. They also sleep pretty good thanks to dads expert swaddling skills ( previous life as a mummyfier I think 

I'm improving slowly day by day altough still feel like I've been run over by a truck  and the hormones are something that no book can prepare you for! one minute everything is fabulous the next your crying your eyes out for no apparent reason or feel like the worst mummy in the world (thanks for the pep talk by text Piper it was just what I needed!)

well best say good night and get back to bed, will catch up on personals another day, but just wanted to say to Debs that we are thinking of you hun and praying for the positive sending you lots of positive vibes  

Love Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach.... 

Get back to bed woman, mind racing what you like......  , glad your all home and doing ok, even if you do feel like you've been run over with a truck... 
Aawww being a mummy you made me   thats fab, and Murray well a Mummyfier I like it, obviously good at his new job.... , sounds like he was made for it.....

Babes eating for England good thats how it sound be, looks like you'll have to get a cow set up in the back garden, sounds like your gonna need it,... bet you've had lots of visitors already have the grandparents been... 

Hormones sound fun, but you can do it, am sure Piper will be on hand with lots of advice,, and am sure you and murray are a wonderful Mummy and Daddy...  

Thanks for the positive vibes..   Rach.. am feeling very nervous as Friday approaches and am crossing everything and hoping and praying like mad...

Well better go, will pop on and do personals later..

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

rach glad your back u are a star for breast feeding u and piper. as for one bottle don't beat your self up and having twins is a hole different ball game than one i did loads a thing with my dd swimming mother and toddler i when i took these two to mother and toddler i found it hard work as there were toddlers walking on the baby bit i had to guard them   from little fingers eyeeeeee and missiles i will go again when they get a bit bigger. deb this is a positive vibes dance for u      love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Rach - it's fantastic to hear from you hun - hey, that time in the morning's for sleeping (ok - trying to at least) not typing  

You brought a tear to my eye with your description of motherhood..  it sounds so marvellous.. 

I'm sure Piper's told you already but I'm getting my oar in too - you really mustn't beat yourself up for adding in some formula feeds,  you're trying to supply twice as much as ladies with a single baby,  some of whom struggle to meet demand - in my books you're definately a hero!  

Swaddling sounds great fun - I've got visions of Murray doing some kind of Superman twizzle and ending up with two beautifully wrapped babies...

I hope that hit by a truck feeling recedes quickly - in the meantime, take it as easy as you can,  it sounds like DH is being fantastic and looking after you all beautifully! 

Deb Bee - I'm nervous for you too hun,  it seems such a long time to wait doesn't it..  everything's staying crossed for you!!    Have you resumed cooking duties now - any more culinary extravaganza's from him indoors?  I do think such talent needs to be nurtured and he should be encouraged to practice regularly - let's say Mon-Fri for example....  

Piper - thanks for keeping us all updated - how's the twin's crawling going?  Are you getting lots of exercise redirecting Jack when he spots something fragile...  and has Marysa managed to go forwards yet, bless her?  

Michelle - hi there,  I don't blame you for being angry,  it's incredible Holly's prob wasn't picked up at the earlier appointments.  Hoping they now move quickly to resolve it so you can put it all behind you as soon as possible  

Elliebabe - how are you doing hun,  hope you're taking it nice and easy (though I don't suppose you've got any other choice at this point   )  Any signs of bubs putting in an appearance yet?

Pasha - good to hear from you - those tops are really great!  Have a lovely holiday and hope the cold's clear up before you're covered from head to foot - yuck!  

Caza - hi there - how are your brood doing?

Linda - Good luck for your appt  

Nicki - hi there - good to have you back - pooters! - horrid things when they play up aren't they  

Well girls - had to give in and get maternity bra's on Sat.  Actually,  "bra" is totally the wrong word for these monstrosities - they're bloomin hammocks...  Never in my life have I worn such deeply unsexy contraptions - they really are foul    

Never mind - I'm sure my Nan will approve of them at least  

ttfn
Puss 
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
hee hee!  and nursing bras are no better either. I had a sort out of my underwear drawer recently and can't believe i actually used to wear those small delicate attractive bras at the back of the drawer  How are you feeling - are you blooming yet? When is the next scan and appt booked for?
Rach, Glad we finally caught up - you sounded much more lucid today  You are doing a really fab job and it is amazing you are managing to feed them after all you've been through. It sounds like you and Murray are doing really well and if theres anything i can help with you know where i am.
Debbee, not long now hun... more        to you! Have everything crossed for you  
Elliebabe, are you still hanging in there?
Caza, know what you mean about guarding the babes from energetic toddlers at playgroup 
Well J has been poorly with his teeth and ended up with a temp of 102 on Sunday  Just had to calpol and nurofen him and keep him cool, but he was very miserable , Marysa suffering too but not as bad! Hopefully they are both now bouncing back but i'm absolutely cream crackered! Feeling brain dead so will sign off now but sending love to you all
Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

puss when i got my maternity bra my sis said have u got a bra on i said yes she said your boobs look a bit saggy cheeky so and so   there lovely arnt they like big tents well mine were lol . maddison has learned to roll she is every were and jacob can do patter cake so pleased with them they have come on loads in the past week and jacob gives big giggles and makes us laugh piper hope j and m feel better soon. maddison was poorly last week with chest and throat infection the antibiotics worked shes much better michelle when is your little one having her op. hi pasha long time no here your little ones look lovely love caza


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Rach ~ Great to hear from you.  You really shouldn't beat yourself up about the milk, you are doing great and feeding 2    Hope you start to feel better soon, can't wait to see the pics of your ickle ones  

Puss ~  Thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow.  Not sure if I will be on as working away but will update you on Thursday evening.  Still waiting for   to arrive she's now 5 days late and am normally regular as clockwork.  Flippin typical as I want it too arrive on time       had to laugh at your hammocks.  It must feel great though  

Deb Bee ~ Sending you some more       

Caza ~ Hope Maddison and Jacob are feeling better.  How's you?  

Pasha ~ Love those tops    

Elliebabe ~ Hope your getting in lots of rest  

Helloo to anyone I have missed off, sorry.

xxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi,
I`m jonathan, tracey`s hubby.........just to let you know, that they are going to induce labour this week, maybe even today if the ward is not too full.
The downside is tracey suffered a stroke on friday night, as far as we know the only problem she still as is a loss of vision in her left eye, and quite severe head pains.
will post again when i have news for you.
take care........jon


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning Guys

Elliebabe - I don't know what to say, i can't believe it, after how poorly you've been through out.. will be thinking about you and willing you better, and hopefully they will induce you today and you'll get your beloved baby... if theres anything we can do on here let us know...



Rach - Hope you managed to stay in bed this morning... , hope things are going ok and you feel abit better and less like being run over.. hows everyone family of four... , murray still practising his mummifying I hope....  


Puss - Maternity Bras...  you make me   ... bet there lovely NOT.... but agree your Nan would approve everything safetly gathered in... .. Any more symptoms...


Piper - Awww hope Jacks feeling better and Marysa to, flippin teeth there a nightmare... No wonder your cream crackered.. hope todays a better day for you all...  

Caza - Mother and toddler group sounds dangerous... , hope it goes better when there a little bit older  

linda - No AF well its typical isn't it, when you want it to arrive on time... .. is your appt today... 


Well me feel like I'm going mad was up and down most of last night with serious period pains spent more time going to bathroom looking in my undies.. I know TMI..., such a long time to wait its really doing my head in, and get more nervous, worried  by the day....



Hi to Michelle, Pasha, becca hope your all ok, and Hi to anyone I've missed... 

luv
Deb Bee x x



...


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Jonathan

Please pass on our very best wishes and a big hug to Tracey, I'm so sorry to hear about the stroke and I'm praying that she makes a quick and full recovery from it,  I just can't believe how poorly she's been.

Let's hope the hospital can fit her in as soon as possible now; I'm praying her labour goes smoothly and that the safe arrival of Baby Bean makes all the horrid problems she's been having fade into the past for you both.

Thankyou so much for keeping us updated - we really appreciate it.

Love
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Jon,
Am so sorry to hear about Tracey, please pass on my best wishes to her.
Hope that they deliver your baby soon and that all goes well. Will keep everything crossed for you all.
Sending lots of reiki to you. Piper xxx
Rach also sends her best wishes, and i'm sure will post later


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Jon,

Please pass on my best wishes to Tracey and I'm sending her positive vibes for a speedy recovery   All the best to yourself too. Thankyou for keeping us all updated. Hope baby bean makes an appearance very soon.

Much love
Michelle,Holly and Ben xxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

First of all thanks to you all for wishing Holly well. Her appointment at the hospital is yet to be confirmed and she should only be there an hour or two. I'm in the process of changing doctors surgery's as I have completely lost faith in the practice we attend. Maybe I'm going a little over the top but I feel it's best for Holly. Lots of people complain about our surgery!! Now I know why!!!

Rach - It's good to hear you and your little family are home now   I was surprised to see you posting .... then I looked at the time of your post   Breastfeeding two   Well done you .. and what's one bottle a day??!!! You're doing brill 

Deb Bee - It's nearly test day matey  I had real bad period type cramps from ET right up until I was about 12 weeks pregnant so fingers crossed it's a good sign   I'm willing you on  

Puss - I keep looking at your ticker and smiling   Maternity Bras are the work of the devil aren't they   I'm sure if you look on the internet you'll find some kind of club for men who are into said garments  

piper - I hope J is feeling much better   Poor little mite. sounds like marysa is doing ok though .... It's always the girls with the higher pain threshold   Holly has started with the super red cheeks a la teething 

caza - I went to a baby group this morning with Holly. Some of those toddlers needed ASBO's  

Linda - Here's an AF dance    

Pasha - Ruby and Naomi look adorable in those t-shirts!!   

Right must go as Holly is looking at me and shaking her bumble bee  

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so sorry to hear of Tracy's stroke hope u recover quickly send my regards baby bean will be here soon and u will feel much better and u will be able to  eat loads of food and chocci love caza


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

deb have u done any pg tests i did not do any first time but did loads the second i no i should not have not that i am telling u to do any  loads of positive vibes coming your way i had AF pains with both of mine good luck mate love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
I had af pains too, it was a big clue for me as normally i get pains and then next day af appears. This time i got af pains and then again and then again with no af!!    Everything crossed that this is the case for you too hun  
Caza, am so glad i'm not the only one who has no self control!!!! 
Linda, how was the appt? hope all has gone well!
Michelle, hope Holly gets her appt soon. You will feel better i'm sure with a set of doctors that you trust.
Tracey, Thinking about you hun and sending you lots of positive vibes for a quick recovery, hope they've managed to deliver you today. What a story you'll have to tell that little bean when he grows up!
Take care all
Piper x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ..... in a mad mad rush ..... got to be up at 4.00a.m to get ready for our jollies   so this is a really quick message to Deb Bee:

Wish you all the best for Friday sweetie ..... I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you    I won't be able to keep an eye on you unfortunately until I come back and then we've got the N & R's Christening so will get back to you as soon as I have a minute! Sending you lots of    . Take care    

Jonathan ..... Not an easy time for any of you .... hope it's improving and getting better and better  by the minute ..... take care all of you. Love Pasha 

Lots of love to the rest of you

See you soon 
love Pasha Naomi and Ruby xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Tracey and Jon - Oh Hun my heart goes out to you, I was nearly physically sick when Piper rang to tell me, you have been and will remain in my thoughts and my prayers, for a speedy recovery for yourself and the longed for safe arrival of baby Bean. Jon thanks for keeping us informed it must a really difficult time for you both, give her a big hug from us

Deb Bee - Me too on the AF pain! still sending you positive vibes   no idea how you've held out this long I would have cracked long before now!

Puss - you think maternity bras are un- flaterring wait till you get to the nursing bras, i can honestly say that the THING! I have on is the most hideous bra i have ever worn, I currently have one very large unsupported blob on the front on me! I've just been on Bravissimo website  and spent £107 in the hope of getting something to hold these little  babies up!!!!!!!

Piper - Thanks for letting me know about Tracey, look forward to seeing you next week hopefully!

Pasha - have a fab holiday hun

hi to everyone else

All fine with us, no sort of routine or pattern yet but we're holding on is there!, will try and get DH to post some pics and change my ticker the next time we pause for breath!!!!!!

Lots of love 
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

morning!

ellibabe...haven't met you but heard lots about you from rach n piper and have followed yr progress, wishing you a very quick recovery , and best wishes with your new baby! 

Debbie..really just logged on to wish you every ounce of luck in the world for test day tomorrow....really truly hope this is it for you !..will be waiting with baited breath!!!   

was lucky enough to see euan and Imogen yesterday....beyond cute!..almost edible..lovely yummy babes.well done rach, you should be very proud!! 

bye 
ruby74


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys....

Thanks for all the support mates, don't know what I would without you, am still hanging in till tomorrow, but have to say very nervous.... 


Tracey & Jon - Been thinking of you, hope your getting better by the minute, and hope baby bean will soon be with you...


Clur - Thanks for that mate.. ...  hope you had a lovely cuddle off them both... .. hope your doing ok..


Puss - Found anymore flattering Maternity bras.... ... sounds from rach like the nursing bras are fun as well... 


Piper - Have fun when you visit Rach next week, bet you can't wait to get a hold of Euan and Imogen.. ... hows Jack and Marysa any better with the teething... 

Rach - Routine.... Sounds like your doing fine.. , yep you must get dh to sort out some piccies for the board, bet you've took hundreds already... ..  Nursing bras sounds lie you need something more custom made...  


Linda - Hope AF has arrived how was your appt... 


Pasha - Thanks hun, hope you have a lovely holiday and a lovely christening... 


Caza - Anymore run ins at the mother and toddler group... 


Michelle - Good your changing Drs if you've no faith in them for Holly.. let us know how holly gets on... 


Well better go and do something will catch you all later

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## nickinoo (Apr 4, 2006)

Evening Lovelies

Elliebabe & John - I don't know what to say, I was stunned (and still am) when I read the post. I hope things have improved and that baby arrives soon. Sending lots of love and hugs to all of you. 

Deb bee - Well done for resisting! Sending you lots of     for tomorrow chuck. 

Rach - sounds like you're a natural hun. Hope all is well.  

Piper - How are ya? Hope all is well with you.  

Puss - laughing at you buying your hammocks   

Michelle - Hope Holly's ok and you get the hospital appointment through soon.  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I missed you (I'm so out of practice!)

Nothing to report from me (surprise!), although Simon has finally had the blood tests! Just got to save the cash for the SSR now! Easier said than done!  

Love to you all

Nicki 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening  

Elliebabe - Like the others have said I am in total shock and still can't believe it.  Will be thinking of you.      

Thanks for all your AF dances it worked   (I knew it would  )  The appointment on Wednesday was great, the nurse went through all the drugs etc, which will be delivered tomorrow .  Its all systems go 

xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there - just a quick one..

Deb Bee - I'm hoping & praying the test tomorrow gives you wonderful news, hun   

Elliebabe & Jonathan,  loads of     for you both,  you're in my thoughts..

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~ Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow will keep everything  for you                                                                                                                                                              

Hi Puss ~ How's you?


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

HI, Well                

Oliver Jonathan was born today at 2.56 pm, weighing in at 5lb 13+ half ounce

Both Tracey and my boy are doing well.

Now that oliver as been born, tracey can now get the diagnosis and treatment 
for a hopefully speedy recovery.

Many thanks to all of you for all of your kind thoughts, we are both very 
touched.

Love jon + Tracey and oliver


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow fabulous news!
Congratulations Tracey and Jon on the arrival of Oliver 
Enjoy every minute of being parents!
Tracey, well done you, you've done brilliantly! Now get well quickly so that you can come and tell us all about it 
    

Debbee,
    
good luck hun   

love Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to Tracey and Jon on the safe arrival of Oliver  *  

*Wishing you a speedy recovery.**

Love Linda xxxx*


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

OMG I got a  sat here crying, I can't believe it.....  

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

OMG, you've made me cry too!!!!!
Whoohoo!!!   Am so absolutely made up for you hun!!! 
       
Huge congratulations hun to you and dh, am absolutely made up for you 
lots and lots of love
piper, jack and marysa

Dya think it was the reiki?


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

tracy and jon congratulations on your baby boy    oliver#

congratulations deb bee     so happy for u u made me cry too love caza


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb Bee - You sooooooo deserve that BFP hun   I'm sat here in floods of tears for you. Congratulations to you and Rob With all the love in the world from Me, Holly and Ben xxxx   xxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Tracey & Jon - Congratulations on the safe arrival of Oliver     Get well soon hun xxx

OOOOOOOOh all the news on here today has sent me into a spin    It's all great!!

Back to do personals later - need a cuppa to recover


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Tracey and Jon.... ..

Congratulations on the birth of your son Oliver, you must be over the moon,     sending you lots of love..... ... what fabulous news...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh My God Oh My God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am sooooooooooo Happy!

Huge Congratulations to Tracey and John on the safe arrival of Oliver Jonathan  Very Respectable weight given all of your problems! you will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers for Oliver to thrive and for Tracey to make a quick and full recovery!

Deb Bee - Sat her with tears rolling down my face I'm sooooooo Bl**dy happy for you and DH hun! I can't believe you held out for so long , really felt that this would be the one for you! 
Euan who is snuggled up in my arms sends you a big sloppy kiss and wants to claim some responsibility as he says you did after all have a rub from his magic bump! 

Just got DH to put some pics of my babes up for you, taken on the morning they were born! (if its worked??) Euan is on the right and anyone who has met my DH will be able to see who he takes after  and then Imogen fondly known as the Little smidge is on the left! Will get some more taken to have a proper one in my profile

Lots of love to everyone else
Rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

WooHoo it worked!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

OMG     *Deb Bee * that's great news honey     Am really pleased for you.

*Rach * ~ Your ickle ones look so gorgeous. How you feeling?

xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, that's me in tears too!!!!      

Deb Bee,  

Yayyyyyy!!!!  Absolutely fantastic news hun, I'm so chuffed for you both!!!
       


Tracey & Jonathan
Wow,  congratulations guys! 

    

I'm so pleased Oliver has arrived safely and that Mum & baby are both doing well
Get well soon Tracey,  you've done a brilliant job hun!

ttfn
A rather damp Puss  
xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Great piccies Rach - they're absolutely beautiful


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Thanks all,, still sat here like an idiot keep looking at the pregnancy stick, 
better go and get dressed have got to drive over to sheffield to get some more cyclogest...  ....  

luv
Deb Bee x x 


Rach - Great Piccies...


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Loving the piccies Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH THANK F**K 4 THAT, DEBS YOUVE DONE IT GIRL, WHOOOO HOOO.
ABSOLUTELY MADE UP FOR YOU AND ROB. FANTASTIC NEWS.TOPS!     . we shall have to have an official dungaree bequeathing ceremony!...oh and heres to your nipples resembling chocolate hob nobs! 

how many pee tests have you done? think i did 3 ...just to keep gawping at that blue line, oh I'm made up!

ellibabe , congrats on the birth of oliver Jonathan     

rach, pics look cracking!....euan really does have Murray's profile!

ttfn to you all
ruby74 x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

me again!

debs just told nige and he says he will come round and do your dusting!....and wants to tell you congratulations.   

ruby74 x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

what lovely news on here today rach your baby's r beautiful love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,  

Just seen the lovely Deb Bee,  supplied a huge hug on behalf of us all and forced hot chocolate and biscuits down her (well, she's got to keep her strength up!)

I've bequeathed her my stash of botty bullets,  which included a box our Clur bequeathed me last year that I never got to use....   

Clur - isn't it nice to know we're contributing to the wind power!  

Oh today's definately a big cheesy grin day   

Love 
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Here's to Deb Bee's wind    

Re-Cycling is good don't ya know   Well done Puss for recycling those bullets  
Have you got a scan date yet Deb? Will it be one bubba or two?


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Me Again...   still grinning...

Puss - Thanks for the hot choccy and biscuits, was lovely to see you and little bump... .. thanks to you and clur for the botty bullets will put them to good use.. 

Clur - oooohhherrr missus does nige do the cleaning as he is pictured in the photo..... ... if soooooo I've so much to do already for him...  

Have got scan booked in a couple of weeks... 

catch you later
luv

A Smiley Happy Deb Bee x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi

debs , in answer to your question he does anything i tell him to , and gets into all the nooks and crannies......ooohh eeerr!

puss...get you mrs recycler...debs when your using those cyclogest please dont think of me!....happy farting.

todays been a great day.

clur x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88460.new#new


----------

